# Sex with a 16 year old?



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

.


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

StephCurry said:


> I've been wanting to make this thread of quite a while now.
> 
> I have a feeling this is going to be a long thread - so if you don't like reading, I suggest you go to another one
> 
> ...


sounds normal to me, my mom was 16 when she had me and my dad was in his mid or late 20s but that's normal in El Salvador


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

That's fine! Your 19.
Saying that, no matter how old you were, i'd say 'go for it', as long as the law is on your side!
One of my brothers friends slept with a girl on her 16 birthday within an hour of meeting her at a BBQ, and he's about 33! (looks like a male model, so this sort of thing happens all the time with him)


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> I know there's a select few of individuals on this site who know what I look like and are probably laughing their asses off..
> 
> this is probably going to be the only time ever that a girl finds me remotely attractive. I think it would be nice to have sex before I die.












I'm dying right now, lol. Bro you kinda look like Steph Curry. If their was a poll I'm sure the majority of the world would consider you attractive. I highly doubt this will be your only chance. With your looks if you ever got some confidence it would be game over. As far as the current girl, its up to you. You don't feel right don't do it, I wouldn't.


----------



## Skeletra (Aug 30, 2012)

You're only 3 years older than her and it's legal in your country. (also here)
If you like her, I'd say go for it.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)




----------



## AsukaHana (Apr 17, 2016)

3 years age difference is nothing man.
Go for it.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

So... you only want sex with her and nothing more? What makes you think that she'd be interested in just having casual sex?


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I've seen your pic and you're a good looking guy. I don't think that'll make much a difference though since you have your mind made up that you aren't. If it's legal then go for it. You're still a teen and chicks go for older guys.


----------



## TranquilityLane (Mar 22, 2016)

As long as you aren't fat, you are good to go...
If it comes to sex, you will have one thing less to worry about.
Now go and do the primate thing, since you have the chance to.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

She's a kid, you're an adult, you should leave her alone. I know the first thing you wrote about her was how old she looked, that doesn't matter. It's not wrong because they look like children, it's wrong because they are still children. You're probably not going to ruin her life if you sleep with her, I'm not going to be hyperbolic like that. You don't know how she's going to react, you don't know how she's going to feel. SHE doesn't know how she's going to react or feel either, because she's not an adult who's experienced these things or grew up to learn more about her emotions. I know that for whatever ****ed reason 16 is legal in your country, but even there I'm sure you don't consider 16 adults. That's still in the mandatory schooling age, they still don't have full rights like an adult. 3 years is a large difference when you're talking about such a young age, if you want to try with her when you're 21 and 18 have fun, but for now, pass.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

StephCurry said:


> what would be the implications of this.


You might have a good time with her (and she, with you). The end.

Don't overanalyze.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

If you want my personal opinion (and that's all it is) I think it could be a big mistake. Huge.

Three years difference is not much imo, but there is a whole world of difference between 16 and 19. There is a ****** world of difference bro between being a freshman or sophomore in uni, and a sophomore in hs. Omg, where do I even begin. I'm not saying your 100% for sure not compatible, but the odds I think are way against you. A couple of years ago she was in junior hs...think about that. There are 19 year olds who have all the emotional maturity of a 16 year old, and vice versa. But not normally so. I turned down an opportunity to sleep with an underage girl when I was your age (it's illegal here in the States but I would've turned it down anyway).

Three years is nothing imo if you're 30 and 27, or 40 and 37.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

16 is very young. If she is a virgin, I wouldn't do it.

I mean, I wouldn't do it anyway because I'm 26, but you're only 19.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

The ages involved are irrelevant, just make sure she wants what you want, don't lead her on. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

If you don't, someone else will! Fill your boots.


----------



## Unforgiven17 (Apr 15, 2016)

The fact you are asking suggests that deep down you think it's wrong
.


----------



## vsaxena (Apr 17, 2015)

You get a thumbs up from me, Steph. By the way, I JUST learned who Stephen Curry is today courtesy a newsletter I got from my local hip-hop station:

http://hiphopnc.com/5591298/whats-h...rdashian-promotes-a-marijuana-cigarette-more/

Previously, I thought that was just your name, LOL!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Kevin001 said:


> I'm dying right now, lol. Bro you kinda look like Steph Curry. If their was a poll I'm sure the majority of the world would consider you attractive.


LMAO that gif :haha Naw man I don't look like Steph, I WISH I did :lol And I appreciate that bro. But I know I'm ugly.



M0rbid said:


>


:haha


thekloWN said:


> I mean, I wouldn't do it anyway because I'm 26, but you're only 19.


OK but what if you were 19? I'm asking you in particular because you're a pretty intelligent guy, and I usually agree with your posts.



vsaxena said:


> Previously, I thought that was just your name, LOL!


LMAO it's about time! :lol


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> If you want my personal opinion (and that's all it is) I think it could be a big mistake. Huge.
> 
> Three years difference is not much imo, but there is a whole world of difference between 16 and 19. There is a ****** world of difference bro between being a freshman or sophomore in uni, and a sophomore in hs. Omg, where do I even begin. I'm not saying your 100% for sure not compatible, but the odds I think are way against you. A couple of years ago she was in junior hs...think about that. There are 19 year olds who have all the emotional maturity of a 16 year old, and vice versa. But not normally so. I turned down an opportunity to sleep with an underage girl when I was your age (it's illegal here in the States but I would've turned it down anyway).
> 
> Three years is nothing imo if you're 30 and 27, or 40 and 37.


I partially agree with you, that's why I brought up the fact that she's in high school and I'm a freshman in uni.

What do you suggest? I'm confident there won't be an opportunity like this again.

Should I wait till she turns 17? Would that make it OK (in case anyone cares, she turns 17 way before I turn 20).


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

StephCurry said:


> I've been wanting to make this thread for quite a while now.
> 
> I have a feeling this is going to be a long thread - so if you don't like reading, I suggest you go to another one
> 
> ...




That's magnificent - have sex before I die. 

You might find this news a bit controversial mate - but it's going to happen again - probably quite a few times.

She sounds like a nice girl - and she likes you which is great. It's not my place to tell you what to do. Maybe you guys will end staying together for a while - what would be the harm in that? Maybe you'll start to have feelings for her too.

Hopefully you'll start to see that you don't look as bad as you think you do - I'm happy or you. Have fun.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

You guys have gotta be kidding me.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> I partially agree with you, that's why I brought up the fact that she's in high school and I'm a freshman in uni.
> 
> What do you suggest? I'm confident there won't be an opportunity like this again.
> 
> Should I wait till she turns 17? Would that make it OK (in case anyone cares, she turns 17 way before I turn 20).


Idk, I mean it's impossible to say without knowing more about you two, or without being there, really. It could grow into something real, or it could blow up after a few weeks or days. I'm just remembering the hs romances, back when I was in hs and man, there were 16 year old "couples" that broke up and then made up faster than they changed their clothes. Imo relationships mean something entirely different to a 16 year old than they do a 19 or 20 year old. I mean at least they did to me.

In my mind I'm just wondering what's so wrong about waiting until she's 18 or 19, you're 21 or 22. You could even both end up at the same uni. I mean, how often would you two even be able to see each other right now?

I cannot even imagine graduating from a university and starting my career, while still dating someone in hs.


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

AllTheSame said:


> Idk, I mean it's impossible to say without knowing more about you two, or without being there, really. It could grow into something real, or it could blow up after a few weeks or days. I'm just remembering the hs romances, back when I was in hs and man, there were 16 year old "couples" that broke up and then made up faster than they changed their clothes. Imo relationships mean something entirely different to a 16 year old than they do a 19 or 20 year old. I mean at least they did to me.
> 
> In my mind I'm just wondering what's so wrong about waiting until she's 18 or 19, you're 21 or 22. You could even both end up at the same uni. I mean, how often would you two even be able to see each other right now?
> 
> I cannot even imagine graduating from a university and starting my career, while still dating someone in hs.


This. 18+


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

> That's magnificent - have sex before I die.
> 
> You might find this news a bit controversial mate - but it's going to happen again - probably quite a few times.


LMAO :haha Mate I love your sense of humour @don :lol But seriously though, I highly doubt that.



> Maybe you'll start to have feelings for her too.


:haha No chance mate 


> Hopefully you'll start to see that you don't look as bad as you think you do - I'm happy or you. Have fun.


I still think I look awful but what's more important to me is that the girl finds me attractive.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> "excuse me.. you're really cute. You have nice eyes".


This my friend is the green ticket to get laid


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

StephCurry said:


> LMAO that gif :haha Naw man I don't look like Steph, I WISH I did :lol And I appreciate that bro. But I know I'm ugly.
> 
> :haha
> 
> ...


If I was 19, I would go for it. Having SA, I can tell you not many girls are going to make it as easy as this girl is for you.

The only thing that would concern me was whether or not she were a virgin.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

StephCurry said:


> I partially agree with you, that's why I brought up the fact that she's in high school and I'm a freshman in uni.
> 
> *What do you suggest?* I'm confident there won't be an opportunity like this again.
> 
> Should I wait till she turns 17? Would that make it OK (in case anyone cares, she turns 17 way before I turn 20).


Decisions like this are on you, people will give a wide range of opinions if you ask them. One will say back off, another will tell you to go for it.

You just want to f**k her and don't want a relationship then there isn't much too worry about. A guy isn't obligated to carry a relationship with a girl if he has sex with her. Hopefully you'll get an idea of what she wants before that happens so that you won't be leading her on.

If you don't hook up with her, another guy will be taking your place. You still got 3 more years of college for the opportunity if you aren't ready for this yet.


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

Having sex with a 16 year old girl may be legal, but you might also be creating a sh*t storm with the girl's family....

You might find the girl's parents, uncles, brothers, friends, or others pounding on your door one day, and wanting to do some very bad things to you....

While the law may not prosecute you, and the girl might like you, her family and friends might view you as a predator trying to take advantage of her, and want to see you suffer quite extremely....

You might have angry people screaming at your door, harassing phone calls, your car trashed, lots of embarrassment in front of your family and friends etc....

There is a reason why domestic disputes are one of the most dangerous calls that police have to respond to....

Just prepare yourself for the possibility of the girl's father pounding on your door in the middle of the night, and imagine how you would react to that....

Not everyone reacts well to their 16 year old daughter having sex, especially with an older guy in college....

Others are right, three years is not much, but those are a hugely different three years between being 16 and 19....

I would wait until she is at least 17, get to know her better, find out what her life, family, and sexual experience, if any, is like....


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Since you're both 100% legal in your country, I say just go for it. I'm not saying just mindlessly rush into this, but I imagine letting an opportunity where someone liked you slip by could surely end in regret.

If waiting until she's 17 makes you feel better about pursuing a relationship, then go right ahead.

I wouldn't let most of the users here discourage you though. As much as I hate to say it, some of them are probably just jealous.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

McFly said:


> You just want to f**k her and don't want a relationship then there isn't much too worry about. A guy isn't obligated to carry a relationship with a girl if he has sex with her.


Sure, if she were an adult. He can't treat her like an adult though, she's not. If he hooks up with her and she gets her heartbroken because she thought it was more, how could you blame her for that when she's so young and probably naive to the world. It would be on him for messing with her head and emotions.

He absolutely has an obligation to care about her if he gets involved with a kid, and put her interests first.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Sure, if she were an adult. He can't treat her like an adult though, she's not. If he hooks up with her and she gets her heartbroken because she thought it was more, how could you blame her for that when she's so young and probably naive to the world. It would be on him for messing with her head and emotions.
> 
> He absolutely has an obligation to care about her if he gets involved with a kid, and put her interests first.


She's not a kid, she's a teen...of legal consenting age. It's not like she can go to the police or sue him for breaking up with her.

While *morally * it is wrong for a guy to lead a girl on for sex, nobody here knows anything about this girl or what she wants with OP. Obviously he shouldn't manipulate or coerce her to get his dick wet, because of the problems that can happen. But 16-19 isn't anything to make a fuss over.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Fwiw, if a 19 year old guy was trying to go out with my 15 year old (almost 16) daughter, or trying to get in her pants, Idgaf if it was illegal or not, that would be the end of that lol. That's not a threat, that's a promise. He would regret the day he ever even laid eyes on her. He would regret ever speaking a word to her. He would wish he had never, ever met her. And he'd never speak to her again. Just....a little something from a father's perspective.

I obviously didn't bring this up to @*StephCurry* because it's legal where he lives and he's going to do whatever he wants to do regardless of what I say anyway. But I can tell you for damn sure that would never happen with either of my daughters.

So if you do decide to go through with it, as has been mentioned before, watch out for her family and friends, Steph. I'd grow eyes in the back of your head, my friend.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> Fwiw, if a 19 year old guy was trying to go out with my 15 year old (almost 16) daughter, or trying to get in her pants, Idgaf if it was illegal or not, that would be the end of that lol. That's not a threat, that's a promise. He would regret the day he ever even laid eyes on her. He would regret ever speaking a word to her. He would wish he had never, ever met her. And he'd never speak to her again. Just....a little something from a father's perspective.
> 
> I obviously didn't bring this up to @*StephCurry* because it's legal where he lives and he's going to do whatever he wants to do regardless of what I say anyway. But I can tell you for damn sure that would never happen with either of my daughters.
> 
> So if you do decide to go through with it, as has been mentioned before, watch out for her family and friends, Steph. I'd grow eyes in the back of your head, my friend.


Clearly you don't like me very much. OK mate. I'll bear it mind.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> Clearly you don't like me very much. OK mate. I'll bear it mind.


No, I never said that...you're missing the whole point. It has nothing to do with liking you or disliking you. I think she's too young, I've pointed that out already. I think a "relationship" or sex to a 16 year old means very different things than it does to a 19 year old, in the overwhelming majority of cases. It's nothing personal, unless you take it that way. It becomes personal when it happens to either of my daughters.

I don't agree with you at all if you go through with it. I think it's very wrong, it's very immoral. Mostly because I don't think most 16 year olds are really capable of giving consent. They might think they can but let's be real, at that age (no offense to any 16 year olds) a lot of sophomores in hs can barely tell their *** from a hole in the ground imo. They try to make grown up decisions with a child's brain, one that's usually just saturated with hormones, and what they end up with a lot of the time is very, very adult consequences, not the least of which is a broken heart. That's the very least that could happen.

I've got nothing against you, man...like I said you're gonna do wtf you want to do anyway regardless of what anyone says. I'm just trying to also give you a heads up, it might be legal where you are but that doesn't mean her family and friends are gonna like it. At all.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

StephCurry said:


> Clearly you don't like me very much. OK mate. I'll bear it mind.


Eh, like I said before, jealous...


----------



## My Hearse (Aug 28, 2015)

The Phantom Pain said:


> Eh, like I said before, jealous...


Lol.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> No, I never said that...you're missing the whole point. It has nothing to do with liking you or disliking you. I think she's too young, I've pointed that out already. I think a "relationship" or sex to a 16 year old means very different things than it does to a 19 year old, in the overwhelming majority of cases. It's nothing personal, unless you take it that way. It becomes personal when it happens to either of my daughters.
> 
> I don't agree with you at all if you go through with it. I think it's very wrong, it's very immoral. Mostly because I don't think most 16 year olds are really capable of giving consent. They might think they can but let's be real, at that age (no offense to any 16 year olds) a lot of sophomores in hs can barely tell their *** from a hole in the ground imo. They try to make grown up decisions with a child's brain, one that's usually just saturated with hormones, and what they end up with a lot of the time is very, very adult consequences, not the least of which is a broken heart. That's the very least that could happen.
> 
> I've got nothing against you, man...like I said you're gonna do wtf you want to do anyway regardless of what anyone says. I'm just trying to also give you a heads up, it might be legal where you are but that doesn't mean her family and friends are gonna like it. At all.


Ah ok, and you make a bevy of valid points. Sorry for the misunderstanding


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

AllTheSame said:


> They try to make grown up decisions with a child's brain, one that's usually just saturated with hormones, and what they end up with a lot of the time is very, very adult consequences.


You're doing a really good job explaining why this is wrong in all your posts, and I love this part of the explanation, I'm not gonna bother explaining my opinion further, it's the same as yours.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

My mom is five years older than my dad. Go for it


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> You're doing a really good job explaining why this is wrong in all your posts, and I love this part of the explanation, I'm not gonna bother explaining my opinion further, it's the same as yours.


Well, thank you, it looks like you and I and a very few other people in this thread are in the minority I guess. Smh. Statutory rape in the USofA comes with some very real, very harsh penalties some of which can last years or for a lifetime. And for good reason.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Erm, I guess go for it?


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

Well, to be honest I was already angry at the thread's title and ready to come in here and say "what is your problem mother ****er she is a 16 years old you ****ing perv".

But ... I see you are 19 and 16/19 is not that bad, if you were 21+ I would probably have commented the above. And there is also the consideration that she came to you and not otherwise, so it is not like you said "mmm yummy, a young prey", plus she sees something in you (something that might be there, I don't know, maybe you are too "self-con" - I am just basing what I write in what you said).
I think you should just see where this goes, don't worry too much about "giving it to her", because then it will seem like you just want to use her for that, is that what you want or you really like her ?


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

16 is the age of consent. That's fine. But ask yourself if you want to be her first a-hole "bf"? You're kind of viewing her as a 7/10 vagina. Pretty low, man. You think you'd be more sympathetic with your own self-consciousness about things.

I'm not trying to lecture, but I guess I'm lecturing.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

JustThisGuy said:


> 16 is the age of consent. That's fine. But ask yourself if you want to be her first a-hole "bf"? You're kind of viewing her as a 7/10 vagina. Pretty low, man. You think you'd be more sympathetic with your own self-consciousness about things.
> 
> I'm not trying to lecture, but I guess I'm lecturing.


No, we're friends too. She's pretty chilled and relatively mature for her age. We're going to remain friends regardless of what we do/don't do.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

StephCurry said:


> No, we're friends too. She's pretty chilled and relatively mature for her age. We're going to remain friends regardless of what we do/don't do.


I see. Well, I can't tell you what to do. I'd imagine you'd be mindful of her feelings. Your original post came off as selfish, is all. But you're risking friendship by doing it. Take that into mind. But friendship, imo, is a good way to start being romantic with someone. So... Yup. Your choice. Hard to give an answer on this.


----------



## Don Aman (Apr 5, 2014)

Since there are no legal issues the choice is up to you. I think these types of situations should be evaluated on a case by case basis and considering the relative age between the two of you and your lack of experience I don't see any obvious ethical issues.

It might be a bit presumptuous to think this will jump right to sex though. I generally think getting to know someone is better than just heading straight for that anyway. People of any age could do things they regret when they get intimately involved with people they barely know. 

If you want to try and understand any possible implications take some time and get to know her. If you don't feel you have the time to do so that should factor into the decision you make. Despite what you may feel it's certainly a strong possibility you'll have other opportunities in the future so don't make a rash decision based on that fear.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

AllTheSame said:


> Fwiw, if a 19 year old guy was trying to go out with my 15 year old (almost 16) daughter, or trying to get in her pants, Idgaf if it was illegal or not, that would be the end of that lol. That's not a threat, that's a promise. He would regret the day he ever even laid eyes on her. He would regret ever speaking a word to her. He would wish he had never, ever met her. And he'd never speak to her again. Just....a little something from a father's perspective.
> 
> I obviously didn't bring this up to @*StephCurry* because it's legal where he lives and he's going to do whatever he wants to do regardless of what I say anyway. But I can tell you for damn sure that would never happen with either of my daughters.
> 
> So if you do decide to go through with it, as has been mentioned before, watch out for her family and friends, Steph. I'd grow eyes in the back of your head, my friend.


I hear adults say this all the time. But even back in middle school boys would talk about how much sex they were having. Maybe parents need to do a better job.


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

@*StephCurry* Whatever you wanna do man, but I think you should instead try to get to know this girl instead of just making a priority to lose virginity. Don't let societal pressures from the world get into your head, it may sound corny but I think sex is more fulfilling when you've formed a bond with a person & you really like each other, don't treat it like a _Tinder_ hookup, get to know her start out as her friend/pal & see where it takes you


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Kovu said:


> I hear adults say this all the time. But even back in middle school boys would talk about how much sex they were having. Maybe parents need to do a better job.


No doubt. Some parents do, there's no question about that.

I wasn't having sex in jr hs, ffs. I lost my virginity when I was 18 and it was with a 20 year old woman I worked with. But there's a huge difference I think (most of the time) even between 16 and 18. I remember how different I was, and the girls I went to hs with were, between those two ages. God there was a huuuge difference like night and day.

I never had sex with a girl (a kid). Never wanted to and never did. But yeah some parents def need to parent their kids.


----------



## AFoundLady (Feb 8, 2013)

Honestly, I don't know what to feel about this  You are 19 and she's 16. The age difference is not too bad. If she likes you and you like her, then go for it? As in, try a proper relationship idk. Its quite weird to just expect sex from a 16 year old. I didnt know you liked someone though...


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

alostgirl said:


> Honestly, I don't know what to feel about this  You are 19 and she's 16. The age difference is not too bad. If she likes you and you like her, then go for it? As in, try a proper relationship idk. Its quite weird to just expect sex from a 16 year old. I didnt know you liked someone though...


PM me/go on the chat thingy below.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

I would've dated a 16 year old at 19. There's nothing wrong with it.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Hi Stephen - (that's not your name but it's quite a nice one so what the hell) - I'd just like to say it's nice that you actually stopped to think about this. Personally I'm quite surprised - especially for someone at your age, but it's admirable and shows a lot more self-control than I had at your age. I never stopped to think about anything at all- actually come to think of it I'm still not very good at it, but there you go.

She's pretty young, obviously - but to think that 16 year olds (and most likely younger) don't often have sex-lives is at best I think unrealistic. It's just that as parents we don't like to think about that. (thank God I don't have daughters - they'd have to be locked in their room until they were about 35) 

If it's bothering you - why not wait until she's a bit older? Or find a new girl?

But, as I say mate - nice of you to actually stop and think about this - admirable and worthy of respect.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

Don't listen to the jealous posters! DO IT!!!!
Even if you were 50 and a hot 16 year old girl wanted to have sex with you (legal in the UK) i'd say DO IT!! 

I lost my virginity to a girl who was 16 when I was about 21, and she'd already slept with about 10 people.
Lots of girls sleep around at that age, especially in the UK. If you don't do it, someone else will take your place and have the all fun without gicing it a 2nd thought,whether he's another 16 year old or a 40 year old!



DO IT!!!! It'LL be fun


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

don said:


> Hi Stephen - (that's not your name but it's quite a nice one so what the hell) - I'd just like to say it's nice that you actually stopped to think about this. Personally I'm quite surprised - especially for someone at your age, but it's admirable and shows a lot more self-control than I had at your age. I never stopped to think about anything at all- actually come to think of it I'm still not very good at it, but there you go.
> 
> She's pretty young, obviously - but to think that 16 year olds (and most likely younger) don't often have sex-lives is at best I think unrealistic. It's just that as parents we don't like to think about that. (thank God I don't have daughters - they'd have to be locked in their room until they were about 35)
> 
> ...


Yeah mate because that's so easy for me :haha

Cheers Don, I appreciate your input. I've already made up my mind on what I will/won't do with this girl.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> Yeah mate because that's so easy for me :haha
> 
> Cheers Don, I appreciate your input. I've already made up my mind on what I will/won't do with this girl.


And what did you decide?


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> And what did you decide?


Why do you care? Either way, I'm gonna have a bunch of people trying to argue with me.

It's none of your business. Nor is it anyone else's.


----------



## Junny (Dec 7, 2015)

It's kinda iffy tbh, people go through huge changes from the ages 16 onward, psychological. She's probably immature and just enjoys the idea of being with a much older dude. In fact, I'm almost certain she is.


----------



## Furiosa (Jun 2, 2015)

I'd say go for it, you say you are from London and here in the UK the age of consent is 16, so from a legal stand point, you are okay. I know when I was at school and 16 plenty of people were already dating and having sex at that age (though people here in the UK do tend to grow up more quickly in my experience). 

16 and 19 is hardly a big age gap, that's nothing really, I don't recall I felt any different at age 19 than I did when I was 16 tbh. People place far too much emphasis on numbers and age, people all mature at different rates, some are wise beyond their years, others not so much. I have always felt like an old soul in a young body.

When I was 17 and at college I once had a fling with somebody in their 30's, so age gaps do not really bother me. So maybe I am a bit biased in my opinion, but there you go.


----------



## chaosherz (May 15, 2011)

Why has this thread gotten to 4 pages already? It is pretty simple. She is 16 and legal. You are 19 and only 3 years older. Every other guy and girl in your age group is going at it. Why shouldn't you? As long as you think you are both ready for it, go for it. Sex is natural and nothing to feel ashamed about. Our society makes such a big deal out of sex, especially among teens, when it is the most natural thing in the world.


----------



## regimes (Aug 24, 2011)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> She's a kid, you're an adult, you should leave her alone. I know the first thing you wrote about her was how old she looked, that doesn't matter. It's not wrong because they look like children, it's wrong because they are still children. You're probably not going to ruin her life if you sleep with her, I'm not going to be hyperbolic like that. You don't know how she's going to react, you don't know how she's going to feel. SHE doesn't know how she's going to react or feel either, because she's not an adult who's experienced these things or grew up to learn more about her emotions. I know that for whatever ****ed reason 16 is legal in your country, but even there I'm sure you don't consider 16 adults. That's still in the mandatory schooling age, they still don't have full rights like an adult. 3 years is a large difference when you're talking about such a young age, if you want to try with her when you're 21 and 18 have fun, but for now, pass.





AllTheSame said:


> If you want my personal opinion (and that's all it is) I think it could be a big mistake. Huge.
> 
> Three years difference is not much imo, but there is a whole world of difference between 16 and 19. There is a ****** world of difference bro between being a freshman or sophomore in uni, and a sophomore in hs. Omg, where do I even begin. I'm not saying your 100% for sure not compatible, but the odds I think are way against you. A couple of years ago she was in junior hs...think about that. There are 19 year olds who have all the emotional maturity of a 16 year old, and vice versa. But not normally so. I turned down an opportunity to sleep with an underage girl when I was your age (it's illegal here in the States but I would've turned it down anyway).
> 
> Three years is nothing imo if you're 30 and 27, or 40 and 37.


^ i agree with these dudes
no matter how you look at it you're in a position of power because you're older and you're college student aged. this girl is probably starstruck. there is a ton of difference between 16 and 19 and you could really take advantage of her / wreck her life, especially if all you want is sex and she's a virgin (dunno if she is, but highly likely given her age)

that said, 16 is such a young age to be having sex.  she's just a baby.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

There isn't a problem here. The only problems are if you:

1. Don't use protection
2. Lead her on into thinking it's something more than sex just to have sex with her.

Be honest about your intentions, treat her with respect and it's fine.


----------



## flyingMint (Aug 31, 2015)

If she's comfortable with it then go for it, but don't just use her it seems like she really likes you beyond just sex.


----------



## SarcasticWallflower (Apr 19, 2016)

If you do, you have to be aware that what you do to her will shape the person that she will become. She may legally be an adult, but her emotions and personality are still not there. If shes a virgin and tou are just looking to hit and quit, please dont. But if shes done it before and you are open and honest with your intentions, go for it. 3 years is not a huge difference. But be careful you arent pressuring her into anything.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Acheron Black (Mar 14, 2016)

Acheron Black said:


> 3 year age gap, and it's legal. Proceed. Because,
> 
> A)
> 
> And B), if you guys last, you would be, for example, 26 and 23 at some point, which is absolutely, uncontroversially fine.





AllTheSame said:


> Fwiw, if a 19 year old guy was trying to go out with my 15 year old (almost 16) daughter, or trying to get in her pants, Idgaf if it was illegal or not, that would be the end of that lol. That's not a threat, that's a promise. He would regret the day he ever even laid eyes on her. He would regret ever speaking a word to her. He would wish he had never, ever met her. And he'd never speak to her again. Just....a little something from a father's perspective.
> 
> I obviously didn't bring this up to @*StephCurry* because it's legal where he lives and he's going to do whatever he wants to do regardless of what I say anyway. But I can tell you for damn sure that would never happen with either of my daughters.
> 
> So if you do decide to go through with it, as has been mentioned before, watch out for her family and friends, Steph. I'd grow eyes in the back of your head, my friend.


What about your sons? The reverse scenario.

Tbh, your daughters could meet a real piece-of-**** that's around the same age, and a great, responsible, stable, and respectful guy that's a decade older...

I'd say meet them first, then judge. As the legal guardian you could bar it all together, but you can also take the time to take a reasoned judgment of the guy, instead of barring the relationship based on an arbitrary factor such as age.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Acheron Black said:


> What about your sons? The reverse scenario.
> 
> Tbh, your daughters could meet a real piece-of-**** that's around the same age, and a great, responsible, stable, and respectful guy that's a decade older...
> 
> I'd say meet them first, then judge. As the legal guardian you bar it all together, but you can also take the time to take a reasoned judgment of the guy, instead of barring the relationship based on an arbitrary factor such as age.


I'm never going to change my opinion about this. We can just agree to disagree I guess, and that's fine....I'm obviously in the (slight) minority in this thread but I'm not going to change how I feel about it.

I've already explained how and why I believe age is not an "arbitrary factor". I really can't explain it any clearer than I have in my previous posts and I'm not gonna waste any time just repeating myself. There is a huge, huge difference in emotional maturity between a 16 year old and a 19 year old. And yeah, I'd feel the same way about my son dating an older woman.


----------



## Acheron Black (Mar 14, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> I'm never going to change my opinion about this. We can just agree to disagree I guess, and that's fine....I'm obviously in the (slight) minority in this thread but I'm not going to change how I feel about it.
> 
> I've already explained how and why I believe age is not an "arbitrary factor". I really can't explain it any clearer than I have in my previous posts and I'm not gonna waste any time just repeating myself. There is a huge, huge difference in emotional maturity between a 16 year old and a 19 year old. And yeah, I'd feel the same way about my son dating an older woman.


Ofc, we can agree to disagree, and you are free to parent your daughters as you please.

I will say on the bolded maturity note, there are adult males I wouldn't judge mature enough to drive a car, let alone date my adult daughter. And there are teenagers I'd give a lot of credit for being pretty decent individuals. Age, imo, is arbitrary. It is the individual person that should be evaluated.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

AllTheSame said:


> I'm never going to change my opinion about this. We can just agree to disagree I guess, and that's fine....I'm obviously in the (slight) minority in this thread but I'm not going to change how I feel about it.
> 
> I've already explained how and why I believe age is not an "arbitrary factor". I really can't explain it any clearer than I have in my previous posts and I'm not gonna waste any time just repeating myself. There is a huge, huge difference in emotional maturity between a 16 year old and a 19 year old. And yeah, I'd feel the same way about my son dating an older woman.


Not trying to change your opinion on this, but earlier you made some bold statements about what would happen if you caught an older guy with your daughter, legal or not. Just curious what exactly would you do if you found out a 19 year old was dating your 16 year old daughter?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

McFly said:


> Not trying to change your opinion on this, but earlier you made some bold statements about what would happen if you caught an older guy with your daughter, legal or not. Just curious what exactly would you do if you found out a 19 year old was dating your 16 year old daughter?


Meh, I don't think they're bold statements at all. I think any father that cared at all for his kids would probably feel the same way


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

AllTheSame said:


> Meh, I don't think they're bold statements at all. I think any father that cared at all for his kids would probably feel the same way


You could also get your head caved in! Be careful out there!

My brother had a relationship with a much younger girl a long time ago and her dad found out and made a big deal about it, and it didn't work out very good for the dad!


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

AllTheSame said:


> Meh, I don't think they're bold statements at all. I think any father that cared at all for his kids would probably feel the same way


I gotcha. I'm sure your daughter is glad to have a dad protecting her.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

regimes said:


> that said, 16 is such a young age to be having sex.  she's just a baby.


I know, people on this site really disgust me. Idk if they just don't actually know any 16-ish year olds or if they're truly so heartless as to think it's fine to take what you want without caring about the effects.



Acheron Black said:


> Tbh, your daughters could meet a real piece-of-**** that's around the same age, and a great, responsible, stable, and respectful guy that's a decade older...
> 
> I'd say meet them first, then judge. As the legal guardian you could bar it all together, but you can also take the time to take a reasoned judgment of the guy, instead of barring the relationship based on an arbitrary factor such as age.


A great, responsible, stable, guy who's a decade older is still......a decade older. The more mature and further in life he is the worse it is for them to date, because that makes the relationship more and more unequal and likely manipulative. You'd also have to wonder why the adult is going for someone so young, do they like the control? uke


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

I can't believe it's even an issue in anybody's brain, but I guess our opinions are all based on our life experience and other things, so we'll never agree.

19 and 16 is completely fine to me.
So many girls aged 14-16 were having sex with people when I was in school. 
I don't see why sex with a 19 year old would be any more traumatising than sex with a fellow 16 year old.
I had sex with a 16 year old girl when I was about 20. 
I had sex with a 33 year old woman when I was about 19!
My male friend is 30 odd and he had sex with a girl on her 16th birthday at a BBQ within about an hour of meeting her recently.
Sex isn't a big deal for lots of young girls....maybe it's just UK thing!
I'm pushing 30 and had sex with a 19 year old at the weekend. Is that OK?
I also am speaking to a 17 year old on tinder who I probably would do, too, but she lives about 1 and a half hours away so it probably won't happen, but the age gap doesn't concern me

You'd be mad not to do it if she's hot and she wants too, but I get the impression that you've already made up your mind and I reading between the lines I think you've made the right choice


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

OP do you think she cares that she's younger? Imagine how disappointed she'd be if you turn her down for that silly reason, if you turn her down at all, especially when she knows you like her back. Just do it, man. There is nothing wrong with it, I don't know what you've been taught to believe but it isn't special nor is it anything unseen or unheard of, happens pretty regularly - I'm fairly certain at least 1/3 of the young girls nowadays have sex with at least a few older guys and you are hardly any older. I don't you're her first and I doubt you'd be her last, especially if she's making moves on you as you say, she sounds experienced lol


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

3 years makes a huge difference mentally when you're 16 vs. 19. 

It's just icky man, leave her be.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Bloody hell are people still posting on this ****ing thread.

None of you will ever know what will happen/won't happen between me and this girl.

edit: Also I forgot to mention this girl *lied* to me about her age. She initially told me she was 17 but others told me she's 16 and she admitted this to me later on. Not sure why she lied to me about that though :stu


----------



## babylemonade (Nov 24, 2011)

So what happened with you both?

People here offered help. Perhaps it might be useful and/or beneficial for others in a similar situation if you offered some constructive feedback as to what happened and if you have learned anything and subsequently can offer your own experience-based advice to others. Just an idea, given the words social and support are in the name of the website.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

babylemonade said:


> So what happened with you both?
> 
> People here offered help. Perhaps it might be useful and/or beneficial for others in a similar situation if you offered some constructive feedback as to what happened and if you have learned anything and subsequently can offer your own experience-based advice to others. Just an idea, given the words social and support are in the name of the website.


Yes you're right. I don't see this girl again until the summer, though. But we do keep in touch.

Plus I wasn't expecting this thread to get so many replies, but that's fine. At a certain point I made up my mind based on what I feel and considering what everyone said (you can find where I said that somewhere in this thread). So I'm slightly baffled as to why this thread kept getting/keeps getting replies, that's all.


----------



## Kovu (Jun 18, 2013)

She might move on by then bro you got her number


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

StephCurry said:


> edit: Also I forgot to mention this girl *lied* to me about her age. She initially told me she was 17 but others told me she's 16 and she admitted this to me later on. Not sure why she lied to me about that though :stu


She lied to you about her age. That says a lot about her integrity.


----------



## nothing else (Oct 27, 2013)

lol for being sexually frustrated at age 19 and feeling that if you don't make a move now you are doomed for life

lol also for thinking nobody else would find you attractive and yet you're only 19 and one girl already told you that she thinks you're attractive....


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

What kind of slvt has sex at 16 years old??? I'd avoid at all costs...especially since she lied about her age.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Evo1114 said:


> What kind of slvt has sex at 16 years old??? I'd avoid at all costs...especially since she lied about her age.


Lol it doesn't make her a slvt. Hormones really take over at that age. It doesn't make it right, either. I don't think any 16 year old should be having sex but to stick your head in the sand and pretend it doesn't happen is...just crazy. The average age to lose virginity for girls is around 17 and for guys is around 18. That's average, so there are a whole, whole lot of 16 year olds having a whole lot of sex lol. Way before they're ready.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adolescent_sexuality_in_the_United_States

The 249,078 babies born to teenagers in 2014 were not immaculate conceptions, and if you call everyone who has sex at 16 a "slvt" then there are a whole, whole lot of slvuts out there. Imo it has nothing to do with being morally bankrupt or being willing to sleep with anyone and everyone....it has to do with wanting to be accepted, it's peer pressure and wanting to fit in, it's mistaking sex for love, and it's hormones taking over a not yet fully developed brain.

http://www.hhs.gov/ash/oah/adolescent-health-topics/reproductive-health/teen-pregnancy/trends.html#


----------



## unemployment simulator (Oct 18, 2015)

^ yea pretty much, when I was at school between 14-16 it seemed like everyone was doing it.. think I even had the piss taken because I was still a virgin... at 16... kids are a lot more promiscuous, or at least desire to be so, than adults think.

edit; 
also op you are 19? in the wider context i'm not sure why this is even an issue? i'm guessing it's sa which is holding you back, sa makes us doubt what is right or wrong and whether we are doing the correct thing. most non sa folks that are 19 would just go for it. it's good that you are thinking about what you do, but on the flipside this is something that can prevent a lot of us from taking opportunities. worrying excessively... just go for it man!


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Evo1114 said:


> What kind of slvt has sex at 16 years old??? I'd avoid at all costs...especially since she lied about her age.


Trust me, it happens. There was a girl in my high school freshmen English class that got pregnant at 14. People started joking if her stomach bump was because she was gaining weight or if she was actually preggers. Then in a short while it was obvious she was pregnant and she stayed until she was about 6 months before she dropped out. The class started out as fun but then became uncomfortable because of the elephant in the room.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yarrr. Obviously it happens a lot...doesn't make it right at all. They deserve to be ridiculed mercilessly and called names like '****bag' or 'scumbag' (which the dudes were referred to as when I was that age). People who exhibit zero self control suck.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

StephCurry said:


> Yes you're right. I don't see this girl again until the summer, though. But we do keep in touch.
> 
> Plus I wasn't expecting this thread to get so many replies, but that's fine. At a certain point I made up my mind based on what I feel and considering what everyone said (you can find where I said that somewhere in this thread). So I'm slightly baffled as to why this thread kept getting/keeps getting replies, that's all.


Sensitive topic for some people. This happens all the time btw in the UK with your kind of age gap, most of the people commenting aren't from here and I can only assume have a completely different cultural outlook.



Evo1114 said:


> Yarrr. Obviously it happens a lot...doesn't make it right at all. They deserve to be ridiculed mercilessly and called names like '****bag' or 'scumbag' (which the dudes were referred to as when I was that age). People who exhibit zero self control suck.


Are you actually serious? (I mean it sounds like you're being sarcastic) You must have had a very prudish upbringing and advocating for bullying, nice.


----------



## rabidfoxes (Apr 17, 2016)

@Evo1114

Yeah, because everyone at 16 is known for their excellent judgement (?)

I don't think there's anything right or wrong about having sex at 16. Or a 19 having sex with a 16 year old. As long as it's consensual and legal, the only issue is adequate contraception. Which they should be teaching at school anyway.

It becomes wrong when a sexually active sixteen year old has their self-esteem nuked by self-righteous adults, who, at that age, should know better...


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Are you actually serious? (I mean it sounds like you're being sarcastic) You must have had a very prudish upbringing and advocating for bullying, nice.


I'm exaggerating a bit. But I do think people who have sex at that age are extremely trashy. I don't care how acceptable and expected it is for the non-parented trash growing up these days.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Evo1114 said:


> I'm exaggerating a bit. But I do think people who have sex at that age are extremely trashy. I don't care how acceptable and expected it is for the non-parented trash growing up these days.


What's trashy about it?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

AllTheSame said:


> *Lol it doesn't make her a slvt.* Hormones really take over at that age. *It doesn't make it right, either.* I don't think any 16 year old should be having sex but to stick your head in the sand and pretend it doesn't happen is...just crazy. The average age to lose virginity for girls is around 17 and for guys is around 18. That's average, so there are a whole, whole lot of 16 year olds having a whole lot of sex lol. Way before they're ready.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adolescent_sexuality_in_the_United_States
> 
> ...


Again you're damn on point here. Kids are gonna be kids, they're stupid, impulsive, naive, and horny. It's up to the adult to take responsibility and walk away.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Cashel said:


> What's trashy about it?


I don't know. Just seems trashy. That's how it was viewed when I was in high school. Usually everybody was well aware of who was doing it. Generally they were the trashy people who were either dumb or were always getting in trouble. It's also illegal here anyways. (Unless I misunderstand the law...never had reason to really know all the details).

Yes, I know a lot of people kept it under wraps. No duh. People advertising that crap generally were not viewed in a very favorable light though. Nowadays it seems like the people viewed unfavorably are those who are actually responsible and don't do that shizz. (Which, even though has nothing to do with me, it's a very frustrating idea to grasp).

I'm talking about those people. Just who I have in my mind with this topic.

At any rate, 16 w/ 19 y/o is extremely illegal here, so just don't come to the states to bang.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Evo1114 said:


> I'm exaggerating a bit. But I do think people who have sex at that age are extremely trashy. I don't care how acceptable and expected it is for the non-parented trash growing up these days.


I don't know which is worse - living a life full of unfulfilled sexual desires or that of a prude who thinks going after your sexual desires is somehow "wrong" ; either way this site is pretty sad lol and so are we. good luck op

...

and remember this guy's advice


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

Evo1114 said:


> I'm exaggerating a bit. But I do think people who have sex at that age are extremely trashy. I don't care how acceptable and expected it is for the non-parented trash growing up these days.


To be honest this attitude just contributes to a really unhealthy environment where people don't feel comfortable talking about sex.

It's important that people are aware of contraceptive options, and encouraged to not have sex until they are comfortable and sure they want to have sex, also to be assertive - that's important for life in general.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Sensitive topic for some people. This happens all the time btw in the UK with your kind of age gap, most of the people commenting aren't from here and I can only assume have a completely different cultural outlook.


This thread has surprised me. Is it really that different in the US?
People talking like it's a big deal and stuff.
So so so so many girls were having sex at ages 15-16 when I was in school (i'm in the UK).
Sometimes with other guys in their year, and more often with older guys with cars and jobs. Loads got pregnant, too.

Some say he should 'walk away'
Why should he 'walk away'? lol
It's legal. Why should an older guy have to 'walk away' but someone her own age is free to have their fun with her? Does it effect her more negatively if she was to get 'pumped and dumped' by an older guy than someone her own age?

Anyway, since he's in the UK, he should play by the UK rules/culture.
Most men would bite their finger off to get a shot at a hot 16 year old whether they were 19 or 60!!


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Persephone The Dread said:


> To be honest this attitude just contributes to a really unhealthy environment where people don't feel comfortable talking about sex.
> 
> It's important that people are aware of contraceptive options, and encouraged to not have sex until they are comfortable and sure they want to have sex, also to be assertive - that's important for life in general.


True dat. Seems like these days though, teenagers are more geared toward not waiting until they are comfortable, rather they do it as soon as possible so they aren't the 'loser 15/16-year old virgin'...which is pretty laughable to me. That's where my problem lies.

To ME (ME), I respect people who aren't worried about that...aren't doing something that can seriously mess up their lives (again, in U.S. 16 is illegal...so HERE you can seriously mess up your life)...aren't risking theirs or somebody else's future...are being referred to as some weirdo because they are a 'freak virgin'. It's going to happen, obviously. I don't give damns about feelings of people who wear it as a badge of honor as the 'trashy' people did when I was growing up. Those who mold their identity at such a young age around their sexual endeavors...to them I say 'blah'.

I was a virgin until 19/20. I didn't care. Nobody gave me any crap for it...I didn't feel like a loser. The subject never came up when I was around people...and that was even when I had like 5(!!!) friends!

Who knows. I literally don't know any teenagers personally. It seems just from on here though, there is way too much pressure over this, when I feel people should be focused more on making more of a more-than-just-sexual future for his/her self.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Persephone The Dread said:


> Sensitive topic for some people. This happens all the time btw in the UK with your kind of age gap, most of the people commenting aren't from here and *I can only assume have a completely different cultural outlook.*


Yeah - if anything, this thread has taught me there is a_ huge, huge_ cultural difference between the UK and US regarding this topic.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Persephone The Dread said:


> To be honest this attitude just contributes to a really unhealthy environment where people don't feel comfortable talking about sex.
> 
> It's important that people are aware of contraceptive options, and encouraged to not have sex until they are comfortable and sure they want to have sex, also to be assertive - that's important for life in general.


Exactly, it's a completely normal aspect of growing up and any shaming taking place is unnecessary and unhealthy.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

At any rate, my stuff had nothing to do with the original post anyways. 

I guess I'm in no position to really say yea or nay. It is different here for sure. Under 18 is very much not allowed. HERE people would have a HUGE problem with it, but if it is acceptable there, then I reckon there is really nothing to worry about.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

It sounds like your concern is the immaturity of her age compare to yours. If you just want to sleep with her and nothing more, as long as she is legal, I don't see a problem. The main issue is whether you want to get into a relationship with her where her youth and child immaturity will come into play. But its not like you are that much older than her at 19. So I doubt your maturity compare to hers will be too much of an issue.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

saline said:


> Most men would bite their finger off to get a shot at a hot 16 year old whether they were 19 or 60!!


eww.

This is exactly the type of attitude I expected from the people who are okay with this.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Evo1114 said:


> True dat. Seems like these days though, teenagers are more geared toward not waiting until they are comfortable, rather they do it as soon as possible so they aren't the 'loser 15/16-year old virgin'...which is pretty laughable to me. That's where my problem lies.
> 
> To ME (ME), I respect people who aren't worried about that...aren't doing something that can seriously mess up their lives (again, *in U.S. 16 is illegal...so HERE you can seriously mess up your life*)...aren't risking theirs or somebody else's future...are being referred to as some weirdo because they are a 'freak virgin'. It's going to happen, obviously. I don't give damns about feelings of people who wear it as a badge of honor as the 'trashy' people did when I was growing up. Those who mold their identity at such a young age around their sexual endeavors...to them I say 'blah'.
> 
> ...


It depends on the state actually, in most the age of consent is 16. In Alaska it's 14. Another user in that state had a thread about this and apparently his 14 year old sister had dated and had sex with a guy in his 20s.

One thing that works against a guy that travels to see a girl that may be legal in their state but not in hers, he can get busted for crossing state lines for statutory rape.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> eww.
> 
> This is exactly the type of attitude I expected from the people who are okay with this.


Lol. This is my feeling too. Shrug.

Different countries, different cultures, I guess. I suppose us State-sters need to just replace '16' with an '18' and try to analyze it from that standpoint.


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

McFly said:


> It depends on the state actually, in most the age of consent is 16. In Alaska it's 14. Another user in that state had a thread about this and apparently his 14 year old sister had dated and had sex with a guy in his 20s.
> 
> One thing that works against a guy that travels to see a girl that may be legal in their state but not in hers, he can get busted for crossing state lines for statutory rape.


I thought age of consent was 18 everywhere? It's just a matter of whether that person (or that person's family) wanted to press charges?

I have a family member who is serving 16 years (6-in, 10-out, plus registered sex offender for rest of his life) for getting with a 16 year old. So, no thanks (not that I'd ever consider it anyways).


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Evo1114 said:


> I thought age of consent was 18 everywhere? It's just a matter of whether that person (or that person's family) wanted to press charges?
> 
> I have a family member who is serving 16 years (6-in, 10-out, plus registered sex offender for rest of his life) for getting with a 16 year old. So, no thanks (not that I'd ever consider it anyways).


I was wrong it isn't 14 in Alaska, the lowest is 16. I think it's up to the parents or guardian to take it to police but I'm sure they'll charge a person with enough evidence regardless if the parents complain or not. Like they say, 16 isn't worth 20.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

StephCurry said:


> Yeah - if anything, this thread has taught me there is a_ huge, huge_ cultural difference between the UK and US regarding this topic.


lol, me too!
I have family in the US, but obviously have never discussed this topic with them!
I guess I'll have to not mention my recent sexual eploits to them! haha


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Evo1114 said:


> Lol. This is my feeling too. Shrug.
> 
> Different countries, different cultures, I guess. I suppose us State-sters need to just replace '16' with an '18' and try to analyze it from that standpoint.


I don't agree with cultural relativism. I'm not going to pretend a 16 year old is 18 because we're talking about the UK anymore than I'd pretend a 12 year old is 18 if we're talking about South America.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

McFly said:


> It depends on the state actually, in most the age of consent is 16. In Alaska it's 14. Another user in that state had a thread about this and apparently his 14 year old sister had dated and had sex with a guy in his 20s.
> 
> One thing that works against a guy that travels to see a girl that may be legal in their state but not in hers, he can get busted for crossing state lines for statutory rape.


It was a 16 year old cousin and the guy was 38. There was also another alaskan girl who met a 28 year old guy off here at 16 and moved in with him in texas and got knocked up.

I'm never going to forget those threads and the heartless responses in them.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

talking about the cultural thing, I remember when I slept with a girl I met in town who had just turned 16 when I was 21, and nobody who knew about this even batted an eyelid. Just a pat on the back. (ps - this girl had slept with LOTS of people including about 4 of my friends)
I even told my boss at work after he asked about my weekend since I felt so comfortable about it and knew he wouldn't care.
It sounds like if I was in the US i'd have been instantly fired and then either shot or put in jail, lol


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Well, here a thought. If 16 is the age of consent, and a lot of people obviously have no problem with that (at least in this thread), then that means a 16 year old girl (not a woman, a girl) can go out with a thirty-something or forty-something year old man. So...what's wrong with 15 then? What's wrong with 14 then, it's only a year younger? How about 13? 12?

Hmmmm.....I wonder why we legislate laws about consent and statutory rape? Maybe to protect children? Maybe because the overwhelming majority of people think sex with children is disgusting and just...wrong?

Sixteen year old girls (or boys) obviously do not have the emotional maturity and the life experience to carry on a relationship with a thirty-something year old dude (or woman). Obviously. I moved out of my house when I was 16 but thank God, thank God I still had my dad in my life, and friends that were looking out for me, because I most definitely did not have the life skills and the maturity to be out on my own yet, and I think that's the case with most (almost all) 16 year olds. You have 16 year olds making very adult decisions === > no emotion maturity === > adult consequences. It's pretty simple and straight-forward, to me. Obviously. Just look at all the mentions in this thread about 16 year olds getting knocked up. Look at some of the stats from the CDC about STDs among teens. Omg, man.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

AllTheSame said:


> Well, here a thought. If 16 is the age of consent, and a lot of people obviously have no problem with that (at least in this thread), then that means a 16 year old girl (not a woman, a girl) can go out with a thirty-something or forty-something year old man. So...what's wrong with 15 then? What's wrong with 14 then, it's only a year younger? How about 13? 12?


....Because 16 is the age of consent, that's what's wrong with 15 and below. It's been decided by law that 16 is old enough in many parts of the world, whether that is too young is up for debate, and clearly some have a problem with it.

Do I see a problem with a 30 something and over dating a 16 year old? Yes. Do I see a problem with a teenager dating a 16 year old? Not at all.

Whether there should be a law regarding the age of consent when it comes to various age cut offs is a worthy debate.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

AllTheSame said:


> Sixteen year old girls (*or boys*) obviously do not have the emotional maturity and the life experience to carry on a relationship with a thirty-something year old dude (or woman).


but....but.....I thought everyone who was opposed to adults ****ing children were just sexists who don't care about boys!?!!? Just evil manhaters trying to interfere with men's god given right to **** tight teen girls. Who knew ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Acheron Black (Mar 14, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> ... that means a 16 year old girl (not a woman, a girl)...
> 
> Hmmmm.....I wonder why we legislate laws about consent and statutory rape?
> 
> Sixteen year old girls (or boys) obviously do not have the emotional maturity and the life experience


A 17 year old man can join the military. He is considered a young adult. 16 year old's are often called young adults. This makes them "men and women", at this point.

The expectations we place on people are all over the map. You can get shot and die in war at 17 or drive a heavy piece of machinery with four wheels on crowded public roadway, but you can't have a beer until you are twenty one, nor choose who you sleep with.

Crazy logic people have. This is because of the whole sex taboo. You can go to war and die, but God forbid you get laid as a teenager.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

I wonder if this thread hits 200 posts opcorn


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

AussiePea said:


> ....Because 16 is the age of consent, that's what's wrong with 15 and below. It's been decided by law that 16 is old enough in many parts of the world, whether that is too young is up for debate, and clearly some have a problem with it.
> 
> Do I see a problem with a 30 something and over dating a 16 year old? Yes. Do I see a problem with a teenager dating a 16 year old? Not at all.
> 
> Whether there should be a law regarding the age of consent when it comes to various age cut offs is a worthy debate.


I see your point, it is worthy of debate. You and I differ because I don't think 16 year olds are ready for the responsibilities and the very adult consequences that can come with having sex. It's been proven over and over and over again, just look at some of the stats. Approx 4.7 million children in the U.S. live in households headed by a grandparent. I wonder how many of those grandkids have 16 year old moms....



Wings of Amnesty said:


> but....but.....I thought everyone who was opposed to adults ****ing children were just sexists who don't care about boys!?!!? Just evil manhaters trying to interfere with men's god given right to **** tight teen girls. Who knew ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


I know, right? lmao....I wonder how many of the people who have no problem, zero problem whatsoever with a 16 year old girl having sex, will eventually one day have kids. Maybe a daughter. Man, oh man, is their perspective ever going to change.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> I wonder if this thread hits 200 posts opcorn


See what you started, man? :grin2:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> See what you started, man? :grin2:


I genuinely didn't expect so many replies, but hey, it's fun reading different perspectives/mini-debates :laugh: :lol


----------



## SmartCar (Nov 27, 2011)

This thread :lol honestly it was so much easier years back when kids infant-18-19'ish were just kids, & liked to play & be silly not worrying about sex or being a grown up, now as a society we're putting all this pressure on little ones to age rapidly before they're ready, sex is a normal human emotion we all have yes. But young kids still in school shouldn't have to be prey to the worries of sex, losing virginity & relationships.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I don't agree with cultural relativism. I'm not going to pretend a 16 year old is 18 because we're talking about the UK anymore than I'd pretend a 12 year old is 18 if we're talking about South America.


So the way I see it as, say, you aren't _ever _going to find it ok for an adult to have sex with a child right, that part is the hard and fixed deontological rule that won't change whatever culture you are in. But, what age is considered a child might well vary across cultures. And why wouldn't it?, since individuals clearly mature at different rates, so the best you can do is provide an average. So it isn't necessary to outright reject cultural relativism in an all or nothing sense, even if you are primarily a deontologist, you can still accept there is some room for cultural flexibility w.r.t some moral issues.

And clearly we can see this, going back in time. 50 years ago almost everyone thought homosexuality was immoral, 100 years ago almost everyone thought slavery was moral. We would be deceiving ourselves terribly were we to say that we as individuals _wouldn't_ be homophobic back then, or we wouldn't be in favour of slavery. The types of people who could claim this be are likely the ones who deviate from the majority on current moral issues (in one way or another). Those who have a moral framework that isn't based on either feeling, law or current popularity.

But that morality is to _some degree_ at least relative seems hard to dispute.



Acheron Black said:


> A 17 year old man can join the military. He is considered a young adult. 16 year old's are often called young adults. This makes them "men and women", at this point.
> 
> The expectations we place on people are all over the map. You can get shot and die in war at 17 or drive a heavy piece of machinery with four wheels on crowded public roadway, but you can't have a beer until you are twenty one, nor choose who you sleep with.
> 
> Crazy logic people have. This is because of the whole sex taboo. You can go to war and die, but God forbid you get laid as a teenager.


Yes indeed. The ages where people are allowed to do things seem entirely arbitrary, or perhaps just decided historically for whatever reasons. The dying in war and having sex disparity is particularly peculiar.



StephCurry said:


> I wonder if this thread hits 200 posts opcorn


You created a monster with this one. These age of consent ones always go this way though


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

splendidbob said:


> So the way I see it as, say, you aren't _ever _going to find it ok for an adult to have sex with a child right, that part is the hard and fixed deontological rule that won't change whatever culture you are in. But, what age is considered a child might well vary across cultures. And why wouldn't it?, since individuals clearly mature at different rates, so the best you can do is provide an average. So it isn't necessary to outright reject cultural relativism in an all or nothing sense, even if you are primarily a deontologist, you can still accept there is some room for cultural flexibility w.r.t some moral issues.
> 
> And clearly we can see this, going back in time. 50 years ago almost everyone thought homosexuality was immoral, 100 years ago almost everyone thought slavery was moral. We would be deceiving ourselves terribly were we to say that we as individuals _wouldn't_ be homophobic back then, or we wouldn't be in favour of slavery. The types of people who could claim this be are likely the ones who deviate from the majority on current moral issues (in one way or another). Those who have a moral framework that isn't based on either feeling, law or current popularity.


I'm of the opinion that there exists right and wrong and morality is objective. Moral views may change and vary by time and culture but that doesn't make those things right. Slavery was never right, regardless of how widely accepted it may have been.

But regardless, 16 is not an adult in your country. Yes, your law says you can **** them, but your laws still consider them a child in all ways other than sexually. You'd have a better argument if 16 year olds were actually legal adults with full rights and privileges and finished with their primary education.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

The arguments in favor of children having sex just get curiouser and curiouser. Wow.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I'm of the opinion that there exists right and wrong and morality is objective. Moral views may change and vary by time and culture but that doesn't make those things right. Slavery was never right, regardless of how widely accepted it may have been.


But given that we can see that what the majority 'consider moral' changes, wouldn't it be a little too coincidental that the current rules just so happen to be the universally correct ones? I mean how are you determining the objective morality?



Wings of Amnesty said:


> But regardless, 16 is not an adult in your country. Yes, your law says you can **** them, but your laws still consider them a child in all ways other than sexually. You'd have a better argument if 16 year olds were actually legal adults with full rights and privileges and finished with their primary education.


I didn't make that argument


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> *100 years ago almost everyone thought slavery was moral.*


What, in 1916? I'm pretty sure it was just Belgian monarchs at that point, and even they were wrapping it up.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Cashel said:


> What, in 1916?


Sorry, tired, mistake, but you understand my point I guess  I am not making the argument that slavery was moral ofc, I am saying that the vast majority of us, had we been alive at a time when slavery was considered moral, would consider slavery moral. We would also likely swear blind this was the objective and true morality.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

splendidbob said:


> Sorry, tired, mistake, but you understand my point I guess  I am not making the argument that slavery was moral, I am saying that the vast majority of us, had we been alive at a time when slavery was considered moral, would consider slavery moral. We would also likely swear blind this was the objective and true morality..


I know, I was just pulling your leg.


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Cashel said:


> I know, I was just pulling your leg.


----------



## piip (Apr 9, 2016)

teenager brains are more irrational, risk-taking and unstable. Disgusting older men take advantage of young, immature girls to use them for sex. There's nothing subjective about it.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

piip said:


> teenager brains are more irrational, risk-taking and unstable. Disgusting older men take advantage of young, immature girls to use them for sex. There's nothing subjective about it.


what about disgusting younger guys their own age taking advantage of them to use them for sex? Them guys are even hornier than the older guys!

And it's also not easy for an older guy to pull a hot 16 year old.
If it was, then everyone would be doing it! Hot young girls have the most sexual value. If it was easy for an older guy to 'manipulate' a hot teen into sex, then there'd be far few frustrated guys out there!

The reason I tend to go for much younger girls is that I tend to find them much more sexually attractive, I find them more 'fun' to be around, and they tend to overlook the issues that my anxiety has caused such as not having a 'career' and stuff.

But to think that it's easy to get these young girls as an older guy is laughable. It's like when you hear old guys say ''I wouldn't have sex with that young girl because i'm old enough to be her dad'' when really, it's because he knows he wouldn't have a shot in hell of pulling her!!!


----------



## piip (Apr 9, 2016)

kids are kids. adults are adults, and know better. how old are you?


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

saline said:


> what about disgusting younger guys their own age taking advantage of them to use them for sex? Them guys are even hornier than the older guys!
> 
> And it's also not easy for an older guy to pull a hot 16 year old.
> If it was, then everyone would be doing it! Hot young girls have the most sexual value. If it was easy for an older guy to 'manipulate' a hot teen into sex, then there'd be far few frustrated guys out there!
> ...


I'm a guy. I have absolutely zero interest in 16 year old girls. None. I went through a stage when I was around 19 and 20 where I was into "party girls" lol. My own age, though...19 and 20. But I outgrew that. I don't see the appeal there at all...why would a guy in his thirties or forties go after a sixteen year old, unless he's a child molester?

I have a pretty broad sense of humor and I love to goof off and I've been told I don't act my age, at all sometimes. But when stuff gets real, if I'm brutally honest, I want someone around my own age, someone with some direction, with life goals and interests that are similar to mine. Immaturity is a huge, huge turn off for me. Huge.

You made some sweeping generalizations in your post, like you insinuated that all guys go after 16 year old girls. That's bull****. Nothing could be further from the truth.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

from a biological standpoint, men are driven to mate with the most sexually fertile women. In other words, younger women.
It’s perfectly normal to desire younger women. Most guy who says, “Oh I’d never sleep with an 17 year old,” are usually either lying out of fear of being judged, or because societal reprogramming tells him to react that way.
Not saying you necessarily are, though.

Things like life goals direction and ambition don't turn me on at all. As someone with SA, I can't really relate to that stuff, anyway. I don't have any of those things. 

I'm pushing 30. I had sex with a 19 year old on Friday and if it wasn't for the long travelling distance, I'd have a sure thing with a 17 year old I met online. 

End of the day it's all legal so it's not even worth worrying about. PLus there's some clear cultural differences between people here. Everyone should just do what they want as long as it's legal!


----------



## piip (Apr 9, 2016)

teenage girls are not the most "sexually fertile" _Staff edit_


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

lol - bit personal!!  
I don't think US and UK people can agree on this sort of thing due to the cultural differences so best just agree to disagree!


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

ps - not that it should matter but I was with a 23 year old girl prior to 19 year old so maybe that's more aceptable to the US crew.
And when I was very young (maybe 18 ) I had sex with a girl OVER 30 so i've just found what I prefer I guess.

Most 16 year olds in the UK are at it like rabbits!!


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

splendidbob said:


> But given that we can see that what the majority 'consider moral' changes, wouldn't it be a little too coincidental that the current rules just so happen to be the universally correct ones? I mean how are you determining the objective morality?
> 
> I didn't make that argument


I've explained why I'm against adults having sex or starting relationships with high school children, and allthesame has explained in greater detail which I've stated I agree with. Despite your attempt to characterize my point of view as blind obedience to laws, that has never been my position. It's also weird for you to call '18' as the current rule, mcfly posted the US chart, I'm in a 17 state surrounded by 16 states, and in this thread we're talking about a 16 country. Obviously I disagree with the current rule.

@saline this is not a cultural difference that you're talking about. I highly doubt most british men have the disgusting opinions on women that you do. Your view of women as objects rapidly depreciating in value that you need to **** while they're still young would not be a normal view in any first world country. That's all I'm going to say to you after this because at this point I'm positive you're trolling to try to upset women on this site. I just hope the people here arguing that 16 is okay, stop and think for a moment, if they really want men like you having sex with 16 year olds.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

Well i'm certainly not trolling. I've been on here for years (a lot longer than you?) and have spoken honestly about all kinds of things in the past in various threads.
This is the first subject/discussion where my opinion has had someone calling me a troll, but not to worry!
And we don't need to argue about whether ''16 is OK'' here in the UK, because the law says it is!
Agree to disagree!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I've explained why I'm against adults having sex or starting relationships with high school children, and allthesame has explained in greater detail which I've stated I agree with. Despite your attempt to characterize my point of view as blind obedience to laws, that has never been my position. It's also weird for you to call '18' as the current rule, mcfly posted the US chart, I'm in a 17 state surrounded by 16 states, and in this thread we're talking about a 16 country. Obviously I disagree with the current rule.


I didn't say 18 was the current rule (as far as I am aware) I also didn't characterise your opinion as blind obedience of the laws. I suspect you have misunderstood me because you think I am trying to attack you, I am not. By saying you are a deontologist I am not suggesting you follow_ the_ law, just that you follow your _own_ moral laws (whatever they may be, and however they may be derived).

I just find your moral absolutism fascinating. I am not trying to insult you, or defeat you, I just want to understand how your certainty in your moral position is formed. How can you be so certain your current moral framework is the correct one? How are you deriving your morality if you aren't drawing on the morality of your culture? Where is your certainty coming from? How can you be certain your selected age of consent (whatever that is) is the absolute moral truth?

The age of consent is largely uninteresting to me so I don't really care what number you happen to pick, I am interested in the certainty you have in it.

But it's fine if you don't want to discuss this with me


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

what if she was 15 or 14 or 13


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

MobiusX said:


> what if she was 15 or 14 or 13


that'd be illegal in England, so no go.


----------



## xxDark Horse (May 13, 2015)

You're 19 and she's 16, I don't see anything wrong with that.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

140+ posts in 3 days...

I must admit I'm kinda proud :lol 
@xxDark Horse well clearly a LOT of people have a problem with it. :lol

I guess it's hard for people to look it at when they don't know the context of the situation.

I.e. things such as:
- They don't know me personally/my personality 
- The fact that I am legally an adult but not an adult in any other sense. I certainly don't feel like one...
- This girl is mature for her age and I'm already friends with her (I actually wouldn't mind dating her, I made it clear I wouldn't want to mess with her emotions in my original post, but I guess people didn't read that part either - they just automatically assume I'm a 'hit-it-and-quit-it' type of dude :stu ) 
- The fact that I've been unsuccessful with girls at uni (not saying this for sympathy - that's nobody's fault but mine). Also I'm getting the vibe that a lot of people think I'm some sort of predator who particularly targets 16 year-old girls...? Which is not the case if anyone bothered reading the whole thing, she came up to me but whatever....

Anyway, I've already stated numerous times in this thread that I've already made mind up. Take that how you want it, I'm not looking to argue with anyone here (that includes you @saline lol) 

But I am fairly shocked at how long this thread has kept on going for. opcorn


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Dude, I'm sure you'll be nothing but a total gentleman. I'm sure your charming personality will more than make up for the fact that she's a 16 year old kid that's more than likely not ready to handle an adult, sexual relationship. I'm sure you'll be as emotionally vested in her as she is in you. I'm sure you are much more at risk for having your heart broken than she is. I'm sure you can handle the hormones and the mood swings and the roller coaster emotions that come with dating a 16 year old girl.

Yeah, I see you guys married with children in a few years. White picket fence. Suburban in the driveway. Her taking the kiddies to soccer practice, dance classes. Total PTA mom. You coaching Little League. In 40 or so years I see you guys, in rocking chairs, grandkiddies in your lap.

And....like you said, she came up to you. I mean, whatchya gonna do? Say no? Just stay friends? Are you crazy? Some people in this thread. Smh.....


----------



## HIGHfrombeingSHY (Mar 9, 2015)

You're only 19 years old, this is ok, in my opinion.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> Dude, I'm sure you'll be nothing but a total gentleman. I'm sure your charming personality will more than make up for the fact that she's a 16 year old kid that's more than likely not ready to handle an adult, sexual relationship. I'm sure you'll be as emotionally vested in her as she is in you. I'm sure you are much more at risk for having your heart broken than she is. I'm sure you can handle the hormones and the mood swings and the roller coaster emotions that come with dating a 16 year old girl.
> 
> Yeah, I see you guys married with children in a few years. White picket fence. Suburban in the driveway. Her taking the kiddies to soccer practice, dance classes. Total PTA mom. You coaching Little League. In 40 or so years I see you guys, in rocking chairs, grandkiddies in your lap.
> 
> And....like you said, she came up to you. I mean, whatchya gonna do? Say no? Just stay friends? Are you crazy? Some people in this thread. Smh.....


:kiss:


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> :kiss:


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


>


The 'Murican Dream. Beautiful 0


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

my dude @StephCurry . what did i tell you man. i told you you were going to get chicks. This chick is into. 
You are only 19 , not a big difference. she laughs at everything you say, treats you different then other guys. you are in there. Im legit happy for you my dude. I hope it works out and you learn and realize you a decent dude and many girls would be into you. I would do it in a minute , if i were you.
Its legal , shes into you. If she gets emotionally attached good for you , you can be with her for a long time. she'll treat you real good if she becomes emotionally attached to you.
3 years is nothing. What else is there to say.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Here in the US you could get a statutory rape charge, but I guess things are different in the UK. Three years isn't too much of a difference. Just make sure she agrees to everything you do. As with all relationships, communication is important.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

8888 said:


> Here in the US you could get a statutory rape charge, but I guess things are different in the UK. Three years isn't too much of a difference. Just make sure she agrees to everything you do. As with all relationships, communication is important.


16 is the legal age of consent in over half the states in the us. 
. it depends on the state.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Imo legal doesn't always mean it's ethical, it's the right decision, or it's the right move to make.


----------



## andretti (Jan 2, 2016)

AllTheSame said:


> Imo legal doesn't always mean it's ethical, it's the right decision, or it's the right move to make.


i think a three year age gap which we are talking about is more then fine. nothing wrong with it. if my daughter were sixteen id have no problem with her dating a 19 year old girl.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

StephCurry said:


> 140+ posts in 3 days...
> 
> I must admit I'm kinda proud :lol
> @xxDark Horse well clearly a LOT of people have a problem with it. :lol
> ...


You're very obviously not one of those mate. Don't worry about all the negative stuff on here - it just touches a raw nerve with some people.

The thing I would take from this experience is to remember that girls sometimes do approach you. The thing with that is to know when to take them up on it.  Just try to relax and enjoy the whole thing.

That should give you a bit of confidence in the future. Try not to let you're negative experiences at Uni be a guide to what you think the rest of your life will be like. You're 19 and just starting out - I think you're going to do just fine.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

StephCurry said:


> The 'Murican Dream. Beautiful 0


Just don't let that halo fall around your shoulders, bro >


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

i wonder if FBI is checking this thread....


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

M0rbid said:


> i wonder if FBI is checking this thread....


For sure, I mean it's in their best interest to spy on people discussing something which is legal.


----------



## Acheron Black (Mar 14, 2016)

M0rbid said:


> i wonder if FBI is checking this thread....


If they are, it'd be a complete waste of resources because OPs situation is legal :idea


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Acheron Black said:


> If they are, it'd be a complete waste of resources because OPs situation is legal :idea


I concur. He is 19, not 29. The age gap is not that big, as they are still relatively young. Yeah, her parents might object (which I can completely understand), but he would be breaking no laws in this situation if both parties are consensual.

Its hilarious to see some people get so worked up over something that is completely and utterly legal in the UK. People here need to stop and realize that he is not in North America, so the laws of his country overrule any of our opinions on the matter.

The FBI has better things to do than monitor the completely legal activity of someone in the UK.


----------



## M0rbid (Jan 11, 2011)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I concur. He is 19, not 29. The age gap is not that big, as they are still relatively young. Yeah, her parents might object (which I can completely understand), but he would be breaking no laws in this situation if both parties are consensual.
> 
> Its hilarious to see some people get so worked up over something that is completely and utterly legal in the UK. People here need to stop and realize that he is not in North America, so the laws of his country overrule any of our opinions on the matter.
> 
> The FBI has better things to do than monitor the completely legal activity of someone in the UK.


what if i told you i work for FBI?


----------



## Acheron Black (Mar 14, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> The FBI has better things to do than monitor the completely legal activity of someone in the UK.


Hehe, not so fast, sure they can, in fact, it's pretty standard to receive information on U.S. citizens from our allies that would be unlawful and illegal for our own spy agencies to collect on our own citizens:

*The Five Eyes*
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five_Eyes

From the article:


> The Five Eyes, often abbreviated as FVEY, are an intelligence alliance comprising *Australia, Canada, New Zealand, the United Kingdom and the United States.* These countries are bound by the multilateral UKUSA Agreement, a treaty for joint cooperation in signals intelligence.[1][2][3]
> 
> As part of efforts in the ongoing War on Terror since 2001, the FVEY further expanded their surveillance capabilities, with much emphasis placed on monitoring the World Wide Web. The former NSA contractor Edward Snowden described the Five Eyes as a "supra-national intelligence organisation that doesn't answer to the known laws of its own countries".[6] Documents leaked by *Snowden in 2013 revealed that the FVEY have been spying on one another's citizens and sharing the collected information with each other in order to circumvent restrictive domestic regulations on surveillance of citizens.*[7][8][9][10]
> 
> Despite the impact of Snowden's disclosures, some experts in the intelligence community believe that no amount of global concern or outrage will affect *the Five Eyes relationship, which to this day remains one of the most comprehensive known espionage alliances in history.*[11]


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

M0rbid said:


> what if i told you i work for FBI?


If you told me that, I would not believe you.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Acheron Black said:


> Hehe, not so fast, sure they can, in fact, it's pretty standard to receive information on U.S. citizens from our allies that would be unlawful and illegal for our own spy agencies to collect on our own citizens


I am well aware of The Five Eyes spy organization. I still feel that gathering that much data on random people like this is only going to make finding the needle-in-the-haystack much harder for them if they do need to look for illegal activities online. But yeah, its not like we can do anything about it.

It is what it is.


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

AllTheSame said:


> If you want my personal opinion (and that's all it is) I think it could be a big mistake. Huge.
> 
> Three years difference is not much imo, but there is a whole world of difference between 16 and 19. There is a ****** world of difference bro between being a freshman or sophomore in uni, and a sophomore in hs. Omg, where do I even begin. I'm not saying your 100% for sure not compatible, but the odds I think are way against you. A couple of years ago she was in junior hs...think about that. There are 19 year olds who have all the emotional maturity of a 16 year old, and vice versa. But not normally so. I turned down an opportunity to sleep with an underage girl when I was your age (it's illegal here in the States but I would've turned it down anyway).
> 
> Three years is nothing imo if you're 30 and 27, or 40 and 37.


I would agree with this. 3 years is not a huge difference in general, but it's three years during a time that by default involves a lot of changes in a person's life. I can sure as hell say I'm a completely different person now than I was at 17 or even 18.

You wouldn't be some horrible pedophile if you went through with it, or have to atone for it for the rest of your life, and I doubt the experience wouldtraumatise her or anything(unless you're just looking for sex and she's looking for a relationship). But you should still keep that in mind. 16 year olds can be far more mature than people give them credit for, but they're still teenagers.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Keep them over 18!

My loneliness is killing me.....
I must confess
I'm just sixteen......

JUST SIXTEEN

When I'm not with you
I lose my mind
Man, take a si-i-i-i-ign
Dude, you've just committed a crime!


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> *Dude, you've just committed a crime!*


It's legal.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

StephCurry said:


> It's legal.


Well, it's sick if you're a lot older than 18


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

millenniumman75 said:


> Well, it's sick if you're a lot older than 18


I turned 19 last month. I guess I'm a sick, manipulative ******* for even considering it.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

StephCurry said:


> I turned 19 last month. I guess I'm a sick, manipulative ******* for even considering it.


 Did I say that?

You are not over 30. I don't think you would have as much to worry about.


----------



## VictorHill (Apr 19, 2016)

Even I had heared about it, it is legal you can actully go for it. If you and the girl is ready for the same.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

VictorHill said:


> Even I had heared about it, it is legal you can actully go for it. If you and the girl is ready for the same.


If she's 16 then she's not ready for it......


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

The fact you have doubts and that you have to make a thread about it should make the answer clear. Granted, 3 years isn't that big of a deal. I'm 23 and my girlfriend is 20, but the small age gap seems a LOT bigger when the other person is under 18. She is 16...still in the middle of high school.

Also, a good little test is if you introduced her to your family and friends and how you think they would react. Like, if you said "hey, I am dating this 16 year old, and having sex with her." Would they be a little put off, or cool with it.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> If she's 16 then she's not ready for it......


I knew some 16 year olds in high school who were more mature than some adults.

Don't put all of them into a box in terms of maturity.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I knew some 16 year olds in high school who were more mature than some adults.
> 
> Don't put all of them into a box in terms of maturity.


Yeah I know, the sexy children are always so mature for their age, right :roll


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Yeah I know, the sexy children are always so mature for their age, right :roll


"sexy children"... Did I say that? No. I was talking about when I was in high school over ten years ago. 

You are making some rather incorrect assumptions about what I meant when I said that. Stop trying to twist other peoples words when it suits you. It makes you look like an overprotective control-freak.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> I knew some 16 year olds in high school who were more mature than some adults.
> 
> Don't put all of them into a box in terms of maturity.


Sure, some kids are really really mature, but they don't have the same life experience as someone who is outside of school, and living in the real world.
When I am 30, I sure as **** am going to be immature, but still an adult. 
Maturity =/= adult

Just uhh. Just wanted to put that out there, I don't really want to get too much into this kind of discussion again.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Kanova said:


> Sure, some kids are really really mature, but they don't have the same life experience as someone who is outside of school, and living in the real world.
> 
> When I am 30, I sure as **** am going to be immature, but still an adult.
> Maturity =/= adult


This makes sense. I can see where you are coming from.


----------



## SaladDays (Nov 26, 2013)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> If she's 16 then she's not ready for it......


Dude I have a friend who lost his virginity at the age of 11 and the girl was the one who initiated it, neither give a **** anymore and sometimes laugh about it. You don't know who is and who is not ready at what age, can you not pretend to be some sort of authority on the matter? Some 25 year olds aren't ready and some people, like my friend, apparently are at the of 11


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

SaladDays said:


> You don't know who is and who is not ready at what age, can you not pretend to be some sort of authority on the matter?


No kidding. Yup, I agree with you there.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Kanova said:


> Sure, some kids are really really mature, but they don't have the same life experience as someone who is outside of school, and living in the real world.
> When I am 30, I sure as **** am going to be immature, but still an adult.
> Maturity =/= adult
> 
> Just uhh. Just wanted to put that out there, I don't really want to get too much into this kind of discussion again.


18 is the highest age of consent and people turn 18 in high school. Thinking back to that age, myself and my peers didn't really take seriously the change going from a minor to a legal adult, along with the consequences of getting into trouble as an adult.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

McFly said:


> 18 is the highest age of consent and people turn 18 in high school. Thinking back to that age, myself and my peers didn't really take seriously the change going from a minor to a legal adult, along with the consequences of getting into trouble as an adult.


What are you talking about? 18 is the magical number where everyone turns into a mature adult who has their **** together.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

StephCurry said:


> What are you talking about? 18 is the magical number where everyone turns into a mature adult who has their **** together.


You're probably right, it's been a few years since that age. I can't remember if people turn into adults at midnight of their birthday or 18 years to the second they were born


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

McFly said:


> You're probably right, it's been a few years since that age. I can't remember if people turn into adults at midnight of their birthday or 18 years to the second they were born


No one is making that argument or believes that. And I certainly hope that those of you advocating for ****ing kids as young as 16, 14, or younger don't believe that they magically turn into sexually ready adults at those ages either. An age of consent is obviously set for enforceability reasons and doesn't actually mean that person is ready for an adult sexual relationship. There are going to be a lot of 18 year olds who are still naive and unready for the consequences of having that type of relationship, we're just deciding that after that age we're no longer going to use the force of law to protect. That doesn't mean we shouldn't use the social powers of shaming and good consciences to stop people from taking advantage of them.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> And I certainly hope that those of you advocating for ****ing kids as young as 16, 14, or younger don't believe that they magically turn into sexually ready adults at those ages either.


I am pretty sure that we were not advocating for pedophilia (you know, sex with pre-pubescent children, not young adults)...

I am also pretty damn sure that shaming young people for doing this sort of thing instead of properly educating them on the potential dangers causes more harm than good, and they may actually end up doing something they regret just to rebel against their parents. Its kind of obvious.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> No one is making that argument or believes that. And I certainly hope that those of you advocating for ****ing kids as young as 16, 14, or younger don't believe that they magically turn into sexually ready adults at those ages either. An age of consent is obviously set for enforceability reasons and doesn't actually mean that person is ready for an adult sexual relationship. There are going to be a lot of 18 year olds who are still naive and unready for the consequences of having that type of relationship, we're just deciding that after that age we're no longer going to use the force of law to protect. That doesn't mean we shouldn't use the social powers of shaming and good consciences to stop people from taking advantage of them.


Yikes, I guess this thread is too serious for some sarcasm.

I didn't see the comment where people 14 and younger should be having sex. Teens are going to be doing it, regardless of public shame. So will the older people that aim for that age. I'm not condoning grown ups take advantage of teenagers or break the law. But again what has been repeated in this thread, people mature on their own level.

IMHO, if it's 100% legal, then people should just mind their own business.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

McFly said:


> Yikes, I guess this thread is too serious for some sarcasm.
> 
> I didn't see the comment where people 14 and younger should be having sex. Teens are going to be doing it, regardless of public shame. So will the older people that aim for that age. I'm not condoning grown ups take advantage of teenagers or break the law. But again what has been repeated in this thread, people mature on their own level.
> 
> IMHO, if it's 100% legal, then people should just mind their own business.


I could not have said it better myself.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

McFly said:


> *Yikes, I guess this thread is too serious for some sarcasm.
> *
> I didn't see the comment where people 14 and younger should be having sex. Teens are going to be doing it, regardless of public shame. So will the older people that aim for that age. I'm not condoning grown ups take advantage of teenagers or break the law. But again what has been repeated in this thread, people mature on their own level.
> 
> IMHO, if it's 100% legal, then people should just mind their own business.


:wink2::grin2:


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

McFly said:


> IMHO, if it's 100% legal, then people should just mind their own business.


No one should mind their own business when it comes to children, we should all take responsibility for looking out for them. But even if that's how you feel, this is a thread where he asked us to get into his business.....


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> No one should mind their own business when it comes to children, we should all take responsibility for looking out for them. But even if that's how you feel, this is a thread where he asked us to get into his business.....


That's true he did ask for peoples input, but I was referring to society in general.

There's the argument that 16 is too young to have legal consent, but I haven't heard much of a push to actually raise the age in states that are under 18:
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Age_of_consent_reform#United_States

I've seen some bloggers that seriously want it even higher than 18. And we might as well cap the age of consent to people no older than 45 due to the risk of birth defects or cap it so that elderly can't be taken advantage of. But that's an entirely different debate.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Last time I checked, 16-to-18-year olds are young adults, not children. We already do lookout for children in society just fine. What this thread is about is perfectly legal in the OP's country. He himself said so multiple times, since he actually lives there and we don't. Willful ignorance is NO excuse:

"In 2001, the law was amended to clarify the situation and confirm that the age of consent was *16* for all acts (only a person aged *18* or older can be punished for having sex with a 14-*15* year old)."

The UK law on this is beyond clear as I have just demonstrated, thanks to Google.

If curious, here is the age of consent in Canada, where I live: *https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Age_of_consent_reform#Canada*


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> ...


 I think you should let this go. You're firmly entrenched in your views and I think the majority of people nowadays are much more flexible. The only thing that's going to happen with you posting in this thread is for you to get agitated/pissed off.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Paper Samurai said:


> I think you should let this go. You're firmly entrenched in your views and I think the majority of people nowadays are much more flexible. The only thing that's going to happen with you posting in this thread is for you to get agitated/pissed off.


+1


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Paper Samurai said:


> I think you should let this go. You're firmly entrenched in your views and I think t*he majority of people nowadays are much more flexible*. The only thing that's going to happen with you posting in this thread is for you to get agitated/pissed off.


:roll only on the internet are people 'flexible' about ****ing kids. Ask this question in real life, or especially ask this question of the people who actually have children or young relatives that they're close with, and they will consider you a pervert who belongs in jail.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> +1





Paper Samurai said:


> I think you should let this go. You're firmly entrenched in your views and I think the majority of people nowadays are much more flexible. The only thing that's going to happen with you posting in this thread is for you to get agitated/pissed off.


+2


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> :roll only on the internet are people 'flexible' about ****ing kids. Ask this question in real life, or especially ask this question of the people who actually have children or young relatives that they're close with, and they will consider you a pervert who belongs in jail.


 The only way I can respond to this issue is by looking at facts - most countries in the world have set the age of consent to 16 and some have gone as young as 14. I haven't noticed any protests or civil unrest from the places that have set these ages as their standard; meaning that people in general agree with it. I don't know what else to say man.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Paper Samurai said:


> The only way I can respond to this issue is by looking at facts - most countries in the world have set the age of consent to 16 and some have gone as young as 14. I haven't noticed any protests or civil unrest from the places that have set these ages as their standard; meaning that people in general agree with it. I don't know what else to say man.


If adults were regularly having sex with those 16 and 14 year old children, the laws would probably be changed. But they're not, people aren't upset about those age of consent laws because they're not being taken advantage of, because it's widely morally accepted that you don't screw kids. In America the majority of state are 16 and 17 but people in those states often don't even realize that's the law and assume it's 18, because again, there is no widespread tolerance for having sex with kids, it's something that rarely happens and when it does the parents get involved and stop it.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> :roll only on the internet are people 'flexible' about ****ing kids. Ask this question in real life, or especially ask this question of the people who actually have children or young relatives that they're close with, and they will consider you a pervert who belongs in jail.


To be fair, it is legal where the OP lives. Legal doesn't make it right though, ffs history has shown that over and over again ad naseum. But I do agree that if you were to ask the parents of 16 year olds if it was OK for them to be having sex with grown men / women...I'm just going on a hunch, here, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say the overwhelming majority of them would say no. If we can't even agree on that then there's no point in even trying to have a debate.

Why is it most parents of 16 year olds would have a problem with that? Hmmmm...(here's a clue....don't over-think it).

Could it be that they're not emotionally mature enough to be making those kinds of decisions? Nah....no way. It must be they don't want their kids to ever have a fulfilling, healthy relationship with anyone (which includes sex). Yeah, that must be it. Those evil parents must just be repressing their kids. They want to see them miserable.

Or....maybe it's because they're not emotionally mature and responsible enough to be making those decisions at 16. I want all three of my kids to have healthy, fulfilling, strong relationships (and that includes sex and intimacy)....when they're adults.

People are much more flexible nowadays? Meh. Depends on who you talk to I guess. If you're morally bankrupt and willing to bend the rules and ignore your conscience (if you have one) and rationalize your way into having sex with a child, then well....yeah I guess you're pretty flexible on the subject lmao.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> and they will consider you a pervert who belongs in jail.


You can't charge someone with a thought crime...

People generally get thrown in jail after being charged with committing a crime (with substantial evidence to prove it), not merely asking an admittedly weird question in public.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

AllTheSame said:


> People are much more flexible nowadays? Meh. Depends on who you talk to I guess. If you're morally bankrupt and willing to bend the rules and ignore your conscience (if you have one) and rationalize your way into having sex with a child, then well....yeah I guess you're pretty flexible on the subject lmao.


Most people are not psychopaths. The OP is 19, he doesn't sound like a creepy pedophile to me, neither does anyone else with differing opinions.


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

I was gonna start a separate thread, but I don't wannt be accused of being a troll again just 'cos my view is different from the American users! Still, I now have a 17 year old lined up on tinder who lives 4 miles away and she's pretty, and i've told told her i'm old as hell as she's still down, so onwards and upwards!!
In fact, she messaged me first. This almost never happens to guys on tinder!


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

At your age, there really isn't anything wrong with it. Just make sure your not breaking any laws where you live

Don't worry about the hatin a** ni**as in this thread, they're just jelly because they're not getting any. Whether we want to admit it or not, we are all biologically wired to find people who are sexually mature to be attractive. Men being especially wired to be attracted to signs of youth.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

Predictions were right, this thread finally hit 200 posts.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

AllTheSame said:


> To be fair, it is legal where the OP lives. Legal doesn't make it right though, ffs history has shown that over and over again ad naseum. But I do agree that if you were to ask the parents of 16 year olds if it was OK for them to be having sex with grown men / women...I'm just going on a hunch, here, I'm gonna go out on a limb and say the overwhelming majority of them would say no. If we can't even agree on that then there's no point in even trying to have a debate.
> 
> Why is it most parents of 16 year olds would have a problem with that? Hmmmm...(here's a clue....don't over-think it).
> 
> ...


 I'm assuming you meant to quote me on this rather than wings right? You too seem to have a very entrenched mindset, so I'll reply to your post in particular but it could go to either one of you.

You have a problem with the idea of relative morality. Your concept of right and wrong are not absolute or objective, neither are mine btw or anyone else in this thread. This issue falls very much in a grey area and in fairness is probably coloured somewhat by cultural factors - I notice you and wings are American and the people who disagree tend to be either Canadian or European. (here in Europe in particular we are quite liberal when it comes to sexuality btw)

So again, don't get so hot under the collar about this issue, it's not cut and dry and you're not accomplishing anything but getting yourself wound up.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Paper Samurai said:


> I'm assuming you meant to quote me on this rather than wings right? You too seem to have a very entrenched mindset, so I'll reply to your post in particular but it could go to either one of you.
> 
> You have a problem with the idea of relative morality. Your concept of right and wrong are not absolute or objective, neither are mine btw or anyone else in this thread. This issue falls very much in a grey area and in fairness is probably coloured somewhat by cultural factors - I notice you and wings are American and the people who disagree tend to be either Canadian or European. (here in Europe in particular we are quite liberal when it comes to sexuality btw)
> 
> So again, don't get so hot under the collar about this issue, it's not cut and dry and you're not accomplishing anything but getting yourself wound up.


As much as you want to push this relative morality idea, ****ing children is not a grey area. There are complicated moral questions out there. This isn't one of them. No matter how badly you want to **** a kid, and how many excuses you can come up with to try to justify it to yourself, it's not going to be okay. Why can't people just let kids be kids, they don't need to be used by you.


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Lmfao.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Paper Samurai said:


> I'm assuming you meant to quote me on this rather than wings right? You too seem to have a very entrenched mindset, so I'll reply to your post in particular but it could go to either one of you.
> 
> You have a problem with the idea of relative morality. Your concept of right and wrong are not absolute or objective, neither are mine btw or anyone else in this thread. This issue falls very much in a grey area and in fairness is probably coloured somewhat by cultural factors - I notice you and wings are American and the people who disagree tend to be either Canadian or European. (here in Europe in particular we are quite liberal when it comes to sexuality btw)
> 
> So again, don't get so hot under the collar about this issue, it's not cut and dry and you're not accomplishing anything but getting yourself wound up.


Nope, I meant to quote Wings. My point was that just because something is legal doesn't make it right (should be obvious, but meh not so much to some I guess).

Just because I feel very strongly about something doesn't mean I'm hot under the collar or upset about it, although I'm not gonna lie it is very disconcerting to me that some feel it's perfectly morally and ethically alright to have sex with children.

I'm very aware of the idea of relative morality. Let me give you an example of when it's wrong to use that as the backbone of your argument though. Just one of, oh I don't know, thousands of examples I could give. In some cultures, in some countries mother and son incest is very common and even accepted as the norm. I'm not gonna take the time to post a link, it's pretty common knowledge, just googley it. So if it's the "accepted norm", if it's a tradition or considered normal in some cultures then it's OK with you? Really? Slavery was once accepted as the norm. Your argument for relative morality makes no sense and in this case especially, actually helps prove you're wrong.

I don't, and never will apologize or backpeddle for thinking it's wrong. Never in a million years, my brother. It's just wrong to have sex with children that's all there is to it.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

How 'bout you date her for two years to see if you even have genuine feelings for each other first, no sex? Idk.


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't see how a 3 year age difference is a big deal. I would say they're both teens anyways. Just don't hurt her or get her pregnant. But then again my dad met my mom when he was 23 and she was 17. I also had sex at 16 though, so in my opinion 16 year old girls know what they're doing and are not innocent little flowers that need protecting. :stu


----------



## Evo1114 (Dec 9, 2012)

I hope if I ever have kids, I hope that a lot of you sickos don't live near their school playground.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

I curious of those that think of a 16 year old as a child are against charging one as an adult for committing murder.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

AllTheSame said:


> Nope, I meant to quote Wings. My point was that just because something is legal doesn't make it right (should be obvious, but meh not so much to some I guess).
> 
> Just because I feel very strongly about something doesn't mean I'm hot under the collar or upset about it, although I'm not gonna lie it is very disconcerting to me that some feel it's perfectly morally and ethically alright to have sex with children.
> 
> ...


 I only brought up moral relatively because the arguments being put forward on your side in this thread were 'it's not right' or words to that effect. Of course you can go on a tangent with the whole 'slavery etc. was considered ok at one point' - but that's not relevant to the point I'm trying to make. *The idea was that you can't make this into a discussion on morality because of subjectivity* - and in fact bringing up slavery etc. only reinforces my argument because you don't know where the moral barometer is going to lie with this topic at some point in the future either.

With that out the way, the only real argument you have left is one of generalisation - that you presume that all 16 years olds are not mature and completely vulnerable.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Evo1114 said:


> I hope if I ever have kids, I hope that a lot of you sickos don't live near their school playground.


Yeah there are a whole, whole lot of people out there that think sex with kids is perfectly alright. But whatchya gonna do, except keep really close tabs on your kids. At least there are _*some*_ laws in place wrt this. It makes you wonder what would be going on if there weren't. If people were just left to deal with their own morality, their own conscience, I wonder how many 19 year olds would be having sex with 15 year olds. Or 14 year olds. 13? 12? 11?

Personally I don't think it should be legal anywhere for a 19 year old to have sex with a 16 year old. It's not legal anywhere in the USofA for a 15 year old to have sex with a 19 year old, they just need to up the age everywhere to 18.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Paper Samurai said:


> I only brought up moral relatively because the arguments being put forward on your side in this thread were 'it's not right' or words to that effect. Of course you can go on a tangent with the whole 'slavery etc. was considered ok at one point' - but that's not relevant to the point I'm trying to make. *The idea was that you can't make this into a discussion on morality because of subjectivity* - and in fact bringing up slavery etc. only reinforces my argument because you don't know where the moral barometer is going to lie with this topic at some point in the future either.
> 
> With that out the way, the only real argument you have left is one of generalisation - that you presume that all 16 years olds are not mature and completely vulnerable.


Ohhhhhhh....I see now. I get it now. Your argument works when you *want* it to work, but not when applied to anything else. Oh OK.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

KelsKels said:


> I don't see how a 3 year age difference is a big deal. I would say they're both teens anyways. Just don't hurt her or get her pregnant. But then again my dad met my mom when he was 23 and she was 17. I also had sex at 16 though, so in my opinion 16 year old girls know what they're doing and are not innocent little flowers that need protecting. :stu


If you let some in this thread have their way your dad would be on death row xD (and me for that matter, oops) .


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Evo1114 said:


> I hope if I ever have kids, I hope that a lot of you sickos don't live near their school playground.


Yeah, wow, this thread/site is scary.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

AllTheSame said:


> Ohhhhhhh....I see now. I get it now. Your argument works when you *want* it to work, but not when applied to anything else. Oh OK.


 I'm not sure which is worse; ignorance or willful ignorance...


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Paper Samurai said:


> I'm not sure which is worse; ignorance or willful ignorance...


Lmao, well you brought it up man. You tell me that I can't use the "moral relativity" argument against you yet you used it on me. You tell me morality is subjective, but when I bring up a couple of cases in history where it doesn't apply, where the actions of the majority were legal but most definitely not morally right by the overwhelming majority of the population of the earth, and are illegal now....you refuse to listen to that. It's like trying to have a debate with a brick wall lmao.

Tell me why sex with children is OK again....it slips my mind...not once in this entire thread has anyone given one reason why it's OK for a grown man to have sex with a child.

~everyone's doing it is not a valid reason
~I had sex when I was 16, not a valid reason
~they're going to do it anyway, not a valid reason
~it's legal where I live, not a valid reason

Lots and lots of things have been legal, doesn't make them right.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

AllTheSame said:


> Lmao, well you brought it up man. You tell me that I can't use the "moral relativity" argument against you yet you used it on me. You tell me morality is subjective, but when I bring up a couple of cases in history where it doesn't apply, where the actions of the majority were legal but most definitely not morally right by the overwhelming majority of the population of the earth, and are illegal now....you refuse to listen to that. It's like trying to have a debate with a brick wall lmao.
> 
> Tell me why sex with children is OK again....it slips my mind...not once in this entire thread has anyone given one reason why it's OK for a grown man to have sex with a child.
> 
> ...


 Let's give this one last shot my friend, I am getting a little tired If I'm being honest but I'll give it one last swing before I head out of this thread. When does a 16 year old get mature enough then; when they reach 17...18? And just as importantly Is it instantenous? I mean, if someone is 17 and 364 days old, are they not ready but magically over night they can suddenly face an relationship with an adult? Is it not possible that an 18/19 year old is not ready to have a relationship with another adult?

What arbitrary line have you drawn exactly? You don't even have to answer this, let it stew if you want and try and come to terms with the absence of logic in the position that you hold. Peace out bro.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

AllTheSame said:


> Personally I don't think it should be legal anywhere for a 19 year old to have sex with a 16 year old. *It's not legal anywhere in the USofA for a 15 year old to have sex with a 19 year old*, they just need to up the age everywhere to 18.


That depends on the Romeo and Juliet laws of a particular state. Some of those block a lot penalties if the older person is within a range, like 4 years older than the other person that is under the age of consent. So a 19 year old guy might only get probation instead of prison and sex offender registry for being with a 15 year old girl.

Also it depends on the marriage laws. Like for example in Texas marital exceptions exempt a married couple from prosecution:

"Texas law includes an exemption for statutory marital rape. Statutory rape is a crime in which one of the participants does not meet the legal age requirement for giving consent. In Texas, statutory rape can occur when a person under the age of 17 engages in sex with a person who is four or more years older than them. Even if the minor agrees to engage in sex with the older person, this activity is called statutory rape because the minor does not have the legal ability to consent to sex.

However, under Texas law, a married couple living in Texas who engage in sex that would otherwise be statutory rape are exempt from prosecution. The statutory marital rape exemption means that a married couple who engages in consensual sex in which one spouse is a minor and the other spouse is four years older than the minor are not committing a crime."

http://www.houstoncrimedefense.com/texas-marital-rape-laws-and-penalties/


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

AussiePea said:


> If you let some in this thread have their way your dad would be on death row xD (and me for that matter, oops) .


Right.. I just don't see 16-17 as children. 18 isn't some magic number where all of a sudden people are aware of their actions. If teens having sex is a really shocking and offensive to someone, they must be very sheltered.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Paper Samurai said:


> Let's give this one last shot my friend, I am getting a little tired If I'm being honest but I'll give it one last swing before I head out of this thread. When does a 16 year old get mature enough then; when they reach 17...18? And just as importantly Is it instantenous? I mean, if someone is 17 and 364 days old, are they not ready but magically over night they can suddenly face an relationship with an adult? Is it not possible that an 18/19 year old is not ready to have a relationship with another adult?
> 
> What arbitrary line have you drawn exactly? You don't even have to answer this, let it stew if you want and try and come to terms with the absence of logic in the position that you hold. Peace out bro.


Yeah, I've been waiting for this argument to come up in this thread. It's a last resort if you think about it, when there are no arguments left I guess.

There obviously has to be an age of consent. Unless you want to pay to have every teenager on the face of the earth interviewed by some psychiatrist to find out if they're emotionally and mentally mature enough to give consent and understand the responsibilities that go with a sexual relationship. No? So yeah, then, there has to be an age of consent, obviously.

It's the same with the drinking age, or when it's determined that you're old enough to go to war. Or smoking. Or birth control in many countries. Or abortion. Or to drive a car. Or to gamble. Need any more examples?

The only way to keep children (as much as humanly possible) from having sex with an adult is to have an age of consent. Really can't believe I had to actually type that out lol.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

KelsKels said:


> Right.. I just don't see 16-17 as children. 18 isn't some magic number where all of a sudden people are aware of their actions. If teens having sex is a really shocking and offensive to someone, they must be very sheltered.


Teenagers, as in 16 year olds having sex with other 16 year olds, is a totally, completely different topic.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

Paper Samurai said:


> Let's give this one last shot my friend, I am getting a little tired If I'm being honest but I'll give it one last swing before I head out of this thread. When does a 16 year old get mature enough then; when they reach 17...18? And just as importantly Is it instantenous? I mean, if someone is 17 and 364 days old, are they not ready but magically over night they can suddenly face an relationship with an adult? Is it not possible that an 18/19 year old is not ready to have a relationship with another adult?
> 
> What arbitrary line have you drawn exactly? You don't even have to answer this, let it stew if you want and try and come to terms with the absence of logic in the position that you hold. Peace out bro.


:roll

That's cool, asking him your little 'gotcha' question that I already dealt with a page ago.....ignorance or willful ignorance Paper?



> McFly said:
> 
> 
> > You're probably right, it's been a few years since that age. I can't remember if people turn into adults at midnight of their birthday or 18 years to the second they were born
> ...


----------



## KelsKels (Oct 4, 2011)

AllTheSame said:


> Teenagers, as in 16 year olds having sex with other 16 year olds, is a totally, completely different topic.


Consent is what I am concerned with. I think if a 16 year old can consent to sex with another 16 year old, then they can surely consent to sex with someone older. But that is only my opinion, and I know yours is different.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

AllTheSame said:


> Teenagers, as in 16 year olds having sex with other 16 year olds, is a totally, completely different topic.


I think it's related. See, I don't think it's a good thing for 16 year olds to have sex. I don't think you think it's good for them to have sex either. They often are going to though, and trying to stop it isn't usually a successful plan of action, so it's better to try to help them experiment with that safely.

The thing though, is if you can agree it's not good for teens to be having sex, then an adult who is ****ing a teen is doing something wrong. They shouldn't be seducing and encouraging a kid to have sex. There's a difference between giving a kid the information to have sex safely in the event that they choose to experiment with that, versus encouraging them to have sex.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

KelsKels said:


> Consent is what I am concerned with. I think if a 16 year old can consent to sex with another 16 year old, then they can surely consent to sex with someone older. But that is only my opinion, and I know yours is different.


I understand. In the state I live in (Texas) a 16 year old *cannot* give consent to a 19 year old even if she says "yes". It's statutory rape. It's been mentioned already that, yeah, the penalties handed down by a judge in a statutory rape case might be less if it's between an 18 year old and a 16 year old...they usually are significantly less. But that doesn't change the fact that it's still statutory rape.

Obviously, not everyone in every state in the USofA thinks a 16 year old should be able to legally consent to sex. Otherwise the age of consent would be 16 in every state....it's not. There are hundreds of millions of people that agree with me, I'm not the only one that thinks this way lmao. If there was no ambiguity about the age of consent I'm pretty sure it would be 16 everywhere. A whole, whole lot of people have some very serious hesitations about whether or not a 16 year old is old enough, mature enough.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> I think it's related. See, I don't think it's a good thing for 16 year olds to have sex. I don't think you think it's good for them to have sex either. They often are going to though, and trying to stop it isn't usually a successful plan of action, so it's better to try to help them experiment with that safely.
> 
> The thing though, is if you can agree it's not good for teens to be having sex, then an adult who is ****ing a teen is doing something wrong. They shouldn't be seducing and encouraging a kid to have sex. There's a difference between giving a kid the information to have sex safely in the event that they choose to experiment with that, versus encouraging them to have sex.


Yep. Totally agree. Like I mentioned before I think you have to have your head in the sand to think 16 year olds aren't having sex with other 16 year olds. I'm sure tens of millions are doing it right now as I'm typing this. But that oc doesn't mean they're ready to. And like you said what else are you going to do besides make them as ready as they can possibly be, make them aware of all the consequences.

As soon as I say, yes, 16 year olds are having sex with other 16 year olds, someone's going to jump on it and say "Well then what's wrong with 19?? I can almost guarantee it lmao. There has to be an age cutoff somewhere, an age of consent.

I still wonder how many opinions would change in this thread if they had a 16 year old son or daughter at home. Would be amusing to watch the whole shift in paradigm, the whole shift in thinking, the total change in perspective.

Some in this thread, before kids "What's the big deal, that's not a big age difference, who cares, whatever, they're 16 and 19'.

Some in this thread, with a 16 year old "I'll be good and goddmamned if my kid is EVER having sex right now with ANYONE".

Lmao.


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

AllTheSame said:


> Yep. Totally agree. Like I mentioned before I think you have to have your head in the sand to think 16 year olds aren't having sex with other 16 year olds. I'm sure tens of millions are doing it right now as I'm typing this. But that oc doesn't mean they're ready to. And like you said what else are you going to do besides make them as ready as they can possibly be, make them aware of all the consequences.
> 
> As soon as I say, yes, 16 year olds are having sex with other 16 year olds, someone's going to jump on it and say "Well then what's wrong with 19?? I can almost guarantee it lmao. There has to be an age cutoff somewhere, an age of consent.
> 
> ...


It's like, kids might have sex, or they might not have sex. They can figure that out for themselves. They'll do it when they're ready, or, they'll do it before they're ready, or they'll be like me and never do it ever despite being so, so ready! Haha, but the point is, let them decide when they feel like it's time, don't push them into sex, don't try to sexualize them and get them to have sex for your own selfish pleasure.

That's what stephcurry is doing here, and why I'm upset with him. He's not letting this kid figure out her sexuality on her own, he's interfering. He's an adult, he needs to gtfo and let her develop her sexuality on her own terms.


----------



## The Starry night (May 23, 2015)

I remember in my HS there were 16 years old having sex with their 16 years old bfs and some were having sex with much older dudes and didnt mind having casual sex. I have no idea how they could do that but they did.

At that age we're really naive and the vulnerable ones are the easiest to fool bcos all they want is some attention and any dude can go up to them and say sweet nothings to them and they will give in their virginity to them. Some will regret that they let a scumbag lie and use them and even have suicidal thoughts when their bfs leak their nude pics and some will just convince themselves into believing that it is some how cool to have sex with men although really they hate it and want someone to care about them.

I wish teenagers were brought up with some morals and some love by their parents to see the bad guys out there and thus they wouldnt be enduring their lives to seek out love and care from strangers who dont even care about them and just see them as a meat.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

The Starry night said:


> I remember in my HS there were 16 years old having sex with their 16 years old bfs and some were having sex with much older dudes and didnt mind having casual sex. I have no idea how they could do that but they did.
> 
> At that age we're really naive and the vulnerable ones are the easiest to fool bcos all they want is some attention and_* any dude can go up to them and say sweet nothings to them and they will give in their virginity to them.*_ Some will regret that they let a scumbag lie and use them and even have suicidal thoughts when their bfs leak their nude pics and some will just convince themselves into believing that it is some how cool to have sex with men although really they hate it and want someone to care about them.
> 
> _* I wish teenagers were brought up with some morals and some love by their parents to see the bad guys out there and thus they wouldnt be enduring their lives to seek out love and care from strangers who dont even care about them and just see them as a meat.*_


I feel the same, the stuff in bold is what scares me most, almost more than anything else in the world right now. My kids all have good heads on their shoulders, they're smart, my ex-wife and I have talked to them about relationships and dating ad naseum, I'm sure they're sick of it lol. But it's still one of my biggest fears.

You can't chain them to a radiator lol, you can't be so overprotective that you smother them (like my parents tried to do to me and my sister). My kids are going to have lives and they're going to date and they're going to have to make some very adult decisions about sex, but hopefully not before they're ready to make them. They're about as prepared as they can possibly be. I'm really not sure at this point what my ex-wife and I could do, short of moving to a deserted island, to prevent them from having sex before they're ready. It's up to them.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

KelsKels said:


> I don't see how a 3 year age difference is a big deal. I would say they're both teens anyways. Just don't hurt her or get her pregnant. But then again my dad met my mom when he was 23 and she was 17. I also had sex at 16 though, so in my opinion 16 year old girls know what they're doing and are not innocent little flowers that need protecting.


Good advice.



KelsKels said:


> 18 isn't some magic number where all of a sudden people are aware of their actions. If teens having sex is a really shocking and offensive to someone, they must be very sheltered.


Agreed.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> It's like, kids might have sex, or they might not have sex. They can figure that out for themselves. They'll do it when they're ready, or, they'll do it before they're ready, or they'll be like me and never do it ever despite being so, so ready! Haha, but the point is, let them decide when they feel like it's time, don't push them into sex, don't try to sexualize them and get them to have sex for your own selfish pleasure.


This is all well and good, except...



Wings of Amnesty said:


> That's what stephcurry is doing here, and why I'm upset with him. He's not letting this kid figure out her sexuality on her own, he's interfering. He's an adult, he needs to gtfo and let her develop her sexuality on her own terms.


How do you know that this person has not already started developing her sexuality? Obviously, no one knows her but him so we cannot say for certain.

Like I already pointed out, its hilarious how serious some of you are being over a random person whom you will probably never meet in your life making a "scary" thread on a random forum on the Internet, someone who merely asked a question about a legal activity in his home country.

He is going to make some kind of decision on this with or without us. He probably already has. I am very surprised that this thread has not been locked yet.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Welcome to the Internet. You must be new here.
> 
> This is not that scary, in my opinion. I have seen much worse. LMFAO!


It really is kind of scary. I mean, unless you just dgaf, and then I guess life is kind of joke to you. Smh. *sigh

CodeMonkey, are you aware of the issues that arise when children start having sex...when 16 year olds start having sex? Do I really have to spell it out for you lmao....I'm going to assume you've had some sex ed classes and have a basic understanding of how it all works. Am I assuming too much?

I mean, you do realize that 16 year olds are not as responsible, generally speaking, as adults, right? How many 16 year olds do you know that have moved out of their parents house, gotten a mortgage on a home and started a career? I think most 16 year olds are thinking about next weekend, my brother. I think most 16 year olds are too busy worrying about getting their dick wet or getting their bf's dick in them to worry about putting a jimmy on it. Unless, of course, you think the 249,078 babies born to teenagers in 2014 were all immaculate conceptions. Have you even read through this thread?

I wonder how many abortions there are every year from 16 year old girls (not women, girls) that get pregnant, in the US alone. I'll have to look that up. Betchya it's a bunch. How many grandparents are raising babies born with 16 year old moms.

I'm not even talking about the 16 year old girls that are pushed into having sex (and no doubt there are some that are date raped).

But. Meh. What am I talking about. It's more important for 19 year olds to not have their rights violated! They should be able to have sex with children, right?


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Go gave fun OP  

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

AllTheSame said:


> It's more important for 19 year olds to not have their rights violated! They should be able to have sex with children, right?


No, they shouldn't. That is not what I am saying, and neither is anyone else here with differing viewpoints on this. Lets just agree to disagree, shall we?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> No, they shouldn't. That is not what I am saying, and neither is anyone else here with differing viewpoints on this. Lets just agree to disagree, shall we?


That is what you're saying, and that's what everyone on your side is saying. There are two opinions in this thread: that a 19 year old should **** children, and that a 19 year old should not **** children. You are clearly advocating the former.


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

This thread:


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> That is what you're saying, and that's what everyone on your side is saying. There are two opinions in this thread: that a 19 year old should **** children, and that a 19 year old should not **** children. You are clearly advocating the former.


Everyone on my side? Interesting, I sure don't go around trying to control other peoples opinions and try and get them to think the way I do. They came up with their own ideas with zero help from me. But thank you for trying to spin it that way.

Go ahead and have everyone with the former opinion all silenced then if you dislike our views so much. Its already been stated that 16 - 19 year olds are (to some) not children:



KelsKels said:


> I just don't see 16-17 as children. 18 isn't some magic number where all of a sudden people are aware of their actions. If teens having sex is a really shocking and offensive to someone, they must be very sheltered.


Maybe our sex education on this was different from yours, that is all I have to say. Because hey, different countries equal different cultures. Different cultures equals different laws and different education systems.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

McFly said:


> This thread:


Nice gif.


----------



## AllTheSame (Mar 19, 2016)

Here's a nice gif....



To some of you guys, don't worry if you haven't found "her" yet. She may not be born yet. Gotta be patient. I guess you can change her diapers and then whenever you feel she's old enough you can start dating her, right?


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> by a female of all people:


Oh, sexist are you....


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

AllTheSame said:


> Here's a nice gif....
> 
> 
> 
> To some of you guys, don't worry if you haven't found "her" yet. She may not be born yet. Gotta be patient. I guess you can change her diapers and then whenever you feel she's old enough you can start dating her, right?


You really need to let this go.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> Oh, sexist are you....


You think you know me better than I know myself? Nice try, sometimes people make mistakes....


----------



## MoveAlong91 (Jan 10, 2015)

Don't do it. Wait until you find someone you genuinely like. As for me, I'm waiting for marriage. Just think of all of the problems that can happen if you do it....not worth it man....


----------



## McFly (Jul 15, 2014)

iAmCodeMonkey said:


> Nice gif.


:wink2: >


----------



## StephCurry (Jan 11, 2016)

Wings of Amnesty said:


> It's like, kids might have sex, or they might not have sex. They can figure that out for themselves. They'll do it when they're ready, or, they'll do it before they're ready, or they'll be like me and never do it ever despite being so, so ready! Haha, but the point is, let them decide when they feel like it's time, don't push them into sex, don't try to sexualize them and get them to have sex for your own selfish pleasure.
> 
> That's what stephcurry is doing here, and why I'm upset with him. He's not letting this kid figure out her sexuality on her own, he's interfering. He's an adult, he needs to gtfo and let her develop her sexuality on her own terms.


Yeah yeah you're right, buddy ;( I'm texting her right now. I'm going to tell her that a fire squirrel on the internet thinks it's morally wrong for to ****  .... Ah she replied. She said what the **** are you talking about :haha

Listen. You said you were done with this thread on like the 2nd page yet you keep crying about it. On the internet, I really couldn't care less what people think. *I couldn't give 2 f***s what you think of me. I couldn't give 2 f***s whether you're upset with me or not.*

You don't know me. You don't know my friend. At the end of the day I'm going to whatever the **** I want to in my personal life. And what's all this about 'discovering your sexuality' wtf?? :haha SHE has subtly brought up the topic - not that I have to explain myself to you anyway. She finds me attractive and vice versa. YOU need to gtfo off my thread and stop crying about it. Or keep doing it - whatever helps you sleep at night. :kiss:


----------



## Wings of Amnesty (Aug 5, 2015)

StephCurry said:


> On the internet, I really couldn't care less what people think.
> 
> At the end of the day I'm going to whatever the **** I want to in my personal life.


So were you actually asking for advice then or is this just some kind of sick brag thread to show off that you can sleep with a young girl?


----------



## saline (Feb 16, 2011)

Girls are different in the UK!
I've arranged to meet this 17 year old, and i'm nearly 30.
Don't let an age gap spoil what could be one of the best days of your life!
(Removed) She sent the first message and it was kinda flirty 
I think the US guys think 16 year olds are at home playing with their barbie dolls instead of having lots of sex with lots of guys.
My luck is in at the moment, and i'm gonna push it hard!
No guilt or shame at my end.

(Staff Edit)


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

Closed at the starter's request.


----------

